# ...HARDLINES...



## RALPH_DOGG

hey guys theres like a million hard line threads out there...lets try to keep it all in one, that way guys can just glance at one thread, and maybe their question will already be answered...


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## charles85




----------



## Boricua Customs

What kind & size lines to use, inner & outter diameters ect ? 

What kind of fittings to use ? 

Where to buy Lines & Fittings ? 

Whats the best tubing benders ?

Whats the best flaring tools ? 

How much pressure do the lines hold ? 

Feel free to add more


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

wow this took off like a lead balloon :uh:


----------



## D!!!1

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 11 2009, 08:15 PM~12673815
> *What kind & size lines to use, inner & outter diameters ect ?
> 
> What kind of fittings to use ?
> 
> Where to buy Lines & Fittings ?
> 
> Whats the best tubing benders ?
> 
> Whats the best flaring tools ?
> 
> How much pressure do the lines hold ?
> 
> Feel free to add more
> *


Any one?


----------



## dirty_duece

i used 3/8 s/s od.035 for my returns and .049 for my pressure lines


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

this topic helps ALOT all the hardline info you need


----------



## Scrilla

Who Has Seco Copper Seals For Hardlines???


Ive Been Searching And Cant Find Any... Cant Order Direct From Secos Site Either...


----------



## Guest

i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
and my fittings are like $1.00 each
i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
anything else iam missing?


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 08:27 PM~12694695
> *i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?
> *


bender????? unless your good and can bend buy hand


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Jan 13 2009, 07:34 PM~12694784
> *bender????? unless your good and can bend buy hand
> *


yea my buddy has a real nice bender


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 08:37 PM~12694818
> *yea my buddy has a real nice bender
> *


kool. sounds like you have everything then :thumbsup:


----------



## trefive

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 06:27 PM~12694695
> *i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?
> *



There is a very good chance you'll need a lot more than 20ft


----------



## daoriginator64

who sells 1/2 inch stainless steel hardlines??? i need some?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here some of my arsenal












There's a few bucks there.


----------



## SLAMNFX

I had to use the line seals on a air setup that just would not seal...... they are a life saver..... crappy thing was the stainless line was a bad batch.... was hell to figure out :uh:


----------



## daoriginator64

sup leon!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 13 2009, 05:32 PM~12693459
> *Who Has Seco Copper Seals For Hardlines???
> Ive Been Searching And Cant Find Any... Cant Order Direct From Secos Site Either...
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 13 2009, 03:32 PM~12693459
> *Who Has Seco Copper Seals For Hardlines???
> Ive Been Searching And Cant Find Any... Cant Order Direct From Secos Site Either...
> *



why cant you, I looked up the site and you can Email them I guess for orders.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by hoss cutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 05:37 PM~12694818
> *yea my buddy has a real nice bender
> *



not all benders are created equal.













Depending on how elaborate the tubing configuration, just one will not do the trick.

Here is some examples.


look at what point the handles are when bending.











and this one has a handle that swivels.























These 2 can bend in this tight area.
























this one cant.













More to came.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

this is a crappy bend but its here for a visual.












this wont do it











these will

























next bend













these wont






















this one will











more to come


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

This part , to each his own, I like using the flare and nuts. The system's I do tubing on are all low pressure, cause I don't like chancing on the owners over locking and spraying up their trunk, espicaly if it done up. 













make sure that you put the on before you flair the end cause once the tubing is bent , your not going to get them past it.














then put the tubing into the flaring tool and go for it
























depending in your tool, the tubing should be flush with the tool before flaring or it will over flair and the nut won't slip over it.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 15 2009, 12:03 AM~12708656
> *why cant you, I looked up the site and you can Email them I guess for orders.
> *



:dunno:


If You Guess, Then So Do I... :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> not all benders are created equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how elaborate the tubing configuration, just one will not do the trick.
> ]
> ttt i got the bender last night it looks just like the one in the middle /\


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Still, you can still do most bends I show that each bender cant do, but youll have do them backwards and flip the tubimg. That can be confusing and cause you have to rethink your bends , it opens you up for a screw up.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> not all benders are created equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how elaborate the tubing configuration, just one will not do the trick.
> ]
> ttt i got the bender last night it looks just like the one in the middle /\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one I have to be careful with, when you fip the part that holds the tubing down, it sometimes put a mark/dent on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## jgcustomz

nice info and pics you posted up edmonds,


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

more info to come


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Jan 15 2009, 09:45 AM~12711486
> *nice info and pics you posted up edmonds,
> *



x 2 Keep the info & pics coming Bro !


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 15 2009, 07:35 AM~12711448
> *Still, you can still do most bends I show that each bender cant do, but youll have do them backwards and flip the tubimg. That can be confusing and cause you have to rethink your bends , it opens you up for a screw up.
> *


thanks for the info homie been thinkin of tryin it out


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by edmunds customs hyd_@Jan 15 2009, 07:54 AM~12711530
> *
> more info to come
> *



Here's some more tips that ( I USE ) some others may have their own. 


When making a bend , get a fine tip marker and mark your start and stop points. It will help you if you have to redo a configuration or determine how much tubing your are using.





































Here is an example, say you wanted to make tubing to hit these 2 fittings














I always keep scraps and fuck ups for references that I may need later.

Here are 2 90's that ill use to give me an idea how to make the tubing bends. 













Ill slip the ends on (not flair them) and set the piece in place, (note the bends are marked), the tubing is a straight run until it hits that mark, then the bend starts and stops then straight again.













Now match up the the mark from the bent tubing on top to the one beside it and mark that one.













From that mark , it will tell you where the tubing is gonna to bend at












you can also see long of piece its gonna take without counting the bends











Hope you guys can follow me, it is and isn't EZ and harder to explain over the net.


----------



## UnityEd

This thread is so helpful, keeps those hints and tips coming :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

OK , when doing bends that take you in different angles like the example













when doing these bends , its EZ to make your bend in the wrong place













or have it flip wrong when bending 












this time I mark my bends with a line to tell me where the outer bend is gonna be at












then put it into the bender and line the marker line to the center of the bender











after the bend, the line should be on the outer side of your bend






















by doing it this way , you know when you make that bend , you put it at the point where you wanted it.


if your bend doesn't hit quite dead on (which they never really do) just put in a vice , DONT tighten it up, just close it on it, you can tweak the tubing a little to get it where you want. Too once you put a bend on the tubing , you wont be able to re straighten it out, so think it out , dont just do it , you can end up wasting alot of tubing on one bad bend.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 15 2009, 04:42 AM~12711477
> *That one I have to be careful with, when you fip the part that holds the tubing down, it sometimes put a mark/dent on it.
> *


Can't find the model number of the one on the right of the pic. Most of them online look similar, but none without the protective grip insulation as seen in pic. Did it come without insulation?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

this one? no rubber that I can remember , but the others both has lost one.


----------



## All Out Customs

> not all benders are created equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how elaborate the tubing configuration, just one will not do the trick.
> ]
> ttt i got the bender last night it looks just like the one in the middle /\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bender on the right of the pic is the one I am trying to find. Help please.
Click to expand...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

heres my flairing tool, but there others , cheeper


----------



## dfdubb

Nice write up ed-dogg...

The homie edmund is gonna finish hardlining my 66 once i get it out of paint purgatory :biggrin: 

This dude gets down...no joke, all self-taught too. 

Yo ed, are we gonna take the cavs on monday? we're lookin' good right now against the magic


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 16 2009, 06:31 PM~12728905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one? no rubber that I can remember , but the others both has lost one.
> *



Thank you sir. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RIDGID-FLARING-TOOL-NE...1QQcmdZViewItem



http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...+396&category0=


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by dfdubb_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 PM~12728971
> *Nice write up ed-dogg...
> 
> The homie edmund is gonna finish hardlining my 66 once i get it out of paint purgatory :biggrin:
> 
> This dude gets down...no joke, all self-taught too.
> 
> Yo ed, are we gonna take the cavs on monday? we're lookin' good right now against the magic
> *



You know it GO LAKERS 


Get that car done so we post it up


----------



## hardline90

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 05:27 PM~12694695
> *i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?
> *


was that T-304 stainless?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 17 2009, 02:35 AM~12730495
> *was that T-304 stainless?
> *


not sure but i was told the burst pressure was 19,000psi
its bright anealed stainless


----------



## mrratchet

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 08:27 PM~12694695
> *i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?
> *




SS lines From where?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Jan 17 2009, 06:56 PM~12734764
> *SS lines From where?
> *


ordered it through a freind of mines work


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTMFT! Great info guys!  :thumbsup:


----------



## trefive

Here are the sluts of my car club (these tools get around). The bender is a Rigid 506 with an Imperial Flare with 3/4" hex ends (awesome to just fit on a socket and go). It flares so easy - too easy.


----------



## zc_delacruz

Where do you buy the tools?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 18 2009, 12:04 AM~12738314
> *Where do you buy the tools?
> *


Online...Grainger or at Newman Tool! Try them and other specialty tool shops in your area! See who has the best price!


----------



## gabendacutlass

:thumbsup: good topic..


----------



## zc_delacruz

> Online...Grainger or at Newman Tool! Try them and other specialty tool shops in your area! See who has the best price!
> [/b]



Got a website link I never even herd of those stores here in Poky


----------



## zc_delacruz

Another question can someone explain how you flare the hardline?


Are the Hardlines strong enough for hoppers? I dunno if I have ever seen a hopper with hard lines??


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 AM~12738419
> *:thumbsup: good topic..
> *




Wheres my beer fool


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 18 2009, 01:04 AM~12738314
> *Where do you buy the tools?
> *



go on Ebay, theres alot of shit I see on there. If you bought it new , bender and flairing tool will atleast $100 and up and up per tool.

Wish there was the Ebay and the Net back in the 80's when I first started messing with this shit.


----------



## kansasfull

lot of good info thanx


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 18 2009, 01:36 AM~12738604
> *Got a website link I never even herd of those stores here in Poky
> *


www.grainger.com

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/6X859


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> www.grainger.com
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/produ...al+&L1=Imperial
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/6X859
> [/b]





This isnt for hydraulic, hyd-tubing isnt soft. This is what the link reads.




(Standard Flaring Tool, Capacity Tubing OD 3/16 to 5/8 Inch, Overall Length 7 Inches, 45 Degrees, Soft Metal Tubing )


----------



## Guest

this is the flare tool i just got
i tryed it out and it works perfect

http://www.averytools.com/p-128-parker-37-...aring-tool.aspx


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 02:27 PM~12740452
> *This isnt for hydraulic,  hyd-tubing isnt soft. This is what the link reads.
> (Standard Flaring Tool, Capacity Tubing OD 3/16 to 5/8 Inch, Overall Length 7 Inches, 45 Degrees, Soft Metal Tubing )
> *


and also its a 45degree tool 
we need a 37 degree tool  some people never learn edmund! how many time must you tell the right? :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 11:27 AM~12740452
> *This isnt for hydraulic,  hyd-tubing isnt soft. This is what the link reads.
> (Standard Flaring Tool, Capacity Tubing OD 3/16 to 5/8 Inch, Overall Length 7 Inches, 45 Degrees, Soft Metal Tubing )
> *


Very aware of it....Just wanted to show him a refrence! Just call or visit your local store and let them know what type of application it for! I got mine on friday!  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 18 2009, 11:31 AM~12740488
> *and also its a 45degree tool
> we need a 37 degree tool     some people never learn edmund! how many time must you tell the right? :0
> *


Like I said....I was just showing him an example. :uh:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I have 2 flaring tools a rigid and a imperial eastman, they both have that serrated bevel on the flairing angle. I don't know if the others brands do too, but im sure that its there to open up the harder tubing better.


----------



## grandson

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## trefive

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 18 2009, 03:25 PM~12741256
> *I have 2 flaring tools a rigid and a imperial eastman, they both have that serrated bevel on the flairing angle. I don't know if the others brands do too,  but im sure that its there to open up the harder tubing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for stealing my pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 13 2009, 05:32 PM~12693459
> *Who Has Seco Copper Seals For Hardlines???
> Ive Been Searching And Cant Find Any... Cant Order Direct From Secos Site Either...
> *


----------



## wick3d 360

what do most people use 3/8 or 1/2 hardlines


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 26 2009, 07:53 PM~12822683
> *Thanks for stealing my pic!  :biggrin:
> *



I didn't want to go to the shop for a pic when theres already one posted for a reference


----------



## daoriginator64

sup guys, question is a 1/2" hardline considered a number 8 hose? or it doesnt matter? is a 3/8" hardline considered a number 6 hose? im talking like fitting wise???? or is what im saying not making any sense?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 28 2009, 06:33 PM~12840086
> *sup guys, question is a 1/2" hardline considered a number 8 hose? or it doesnt matter? is a 3/8" hardline considered a number 6 hose? im talking like fitting wise???? or is what im saying not making any sense?
> *




:yes:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jan 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12695357
> *There is a very good chance you'll need a lot more than 20ft
> *


no bullshit homie i used 18ft in this setup


----------



## drgn4dr

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12938683
> *no bullshit homie i used 18ft in this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 doesnt look like that much


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Feb 8 2009, 12:28 AM~12938730
> *:0 doesnt look like that much
> *


theres alot of long bends and curves on this one


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 7 2009, 10:22 PM~12938683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, lots of bends, I like that. Yea you can eat up alot more of tubing than it looks like. 

Was this your first one? If so , did any of tips I threw out help any? 

Post up what you went threw to make this happen for those attempting their own.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 8 2009, 03:15 AM~12939891
> *Looks good,  lots of bends, I like that.  Yea you can eat up alot more of tubing than it looks like.
> 
> Was this your first one? If so , did any of tips I threw out help any?
> 
> Post up what you went threw to make this happen for those attempting their own.
> *


yea i used all your tips this was my first time
i kinda had an idea on how to go about doing it caue i have done brake lines on tons of cars but the tips you provided really helped

i made 3-4 scrap 90degree bends with differant lengths on them 
i made a refreance point on my bender and marked the scrap 90degree bends 
then i pretty much eyeballed were i wanted everything to go


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by hoss cutlass_@Feb 8 2009, 09:24 AM~12940829
> *yea i used all your tips this was my first time
> i kinda had an idea on how to go about doing it cause i have done brake lines on tons of cars but the tips you provided really helped
> 
> i made 3-4 scrap 90degree bends with different lengths on them
> i made a reference point on my bender and marked the scrap 90degree bends
> then i pretty much eyeballed were i wanted everything to go
> *



Straight up, there is still a lot of guess work even with reference points. 

Kool , I hope there isn't going to be shops out there losing business out there.

Did your bends go EZ or did you have problems on the tight ones, did you have do some in reverse?


----------



## westsidehydros

Can someone post a pic of the tightest 90 you can make with 1/2 tube? Or give me a measurement? I have a space issue and need to make a real tight 90 with a flare as close as possible to the end. Kinda hard to explain but i'll try. Picture my 1/2 male jic fitting going horizontal, and its pointed right at the battery rack, so it needs to make a guick 90 down. how much room do I need from the end of the fitting to the rack to make the bend? thanks.

I've seen #8 hoses with a tight 90 hardline make on the end of them, is that bend possible?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 18 2009, 02:38 AM~12738609
> *Another question can someone explain how you flare the hardline?
> Are the Hardlines strong enough for hoppers? I dunno if I have ever seen a hopper with hard lines??
> *


ive seen hoppers with hardlines inthe trunk it makes it easier to run under the seat than big ass hoses


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 8 2009, 12:37 PM~12941220
> *I have a space issue and need to make a real tight 90 with a flare as close as possible to the end. Kinda hard to explain but i'll try.  Picture my 1/2 male jic fitting going horizontal, and its pointed right at the battery rack, so it needs to make a guick 90 down.  how much room do I need from the end of the fitting to the rack to make the bend?  thanks.
> 
> I've seen #8 hoses with a tight 90 hardline make on the end of them, is that bend possible?
> *


that depends on your flare tool


----------



## All Out Customs

Thanks to Edmunds Customs Hydraulics for pointing me in the right direction. I bid for a bender on e-bay, it was a tough battle down to the last seconds, but in the end I won it. I picked this up first since its a classic one and a bit harder to come around. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 8 2009, 06:20 PM~12944141
> *Thanks to Edmunds Customs Hydraulics for pointing me in the right direction.  I bid for a bender on e-bay, it was a tough battle down to the last seconds, but in the end I won it.  I picked this up first since its a classic one and a bit harder to come around.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, how much $$$ Ive seen some good deal on EBay. But don't stop there, the other bender I have with the swivel handel is worth a try too. 
Ive had to change benders in the middle of a job because the bends got tight .


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here a old pic of a pump I did . look at the return lines, I like the dog bone look.














let me dig some more up


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 8 2009, 08:36 PM~12947924
> *Nice, how much  $$$  Ive seen some good deal on EBay. But don't stop there, the other bender  I have with the swivel handel is worth a try too.
> Ive had to change benders in the middle of a job because the bends got tight .
> *



It came out to $52 shipped. I plan on getting the other benders and flaring tool. I don't know if its open to the public, but the other day while I was driving in Compton, I saw a GRAINGER warehouse. I'll stop by to check it out when I'm in the area. Thanks again for your help. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 9 2009, 03:35 AM~12948644
> *It came out to $52 shipped.  I plan on getting the other benders and flaring tool.  I don't know if its open to the public, but the other day while I was driving in Compton, I saw a GRAINGER warehouse.  I'll stop by to check it out when I'm in the area.  Thanks again for your help.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


you cant shop there homie
you have to be a business to purchase from them
i get alot of stuff from there through my work


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 8 2009, 09:05 PM~12943963
> *that depends on your flare tool
> *



ok, so anyone have any pics ?

Or should I make it a contest? Who can make the tighest bend with 1/2 stainless, flared on one end? Winner gets ...?

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*we use .049 wall 1/2" stainless steel tubing for everything from Hydros to bags, typically we are bending lines every day monday thru friday.

we have both parker and Imperial benders, but now they are one in the same with the recent purchase of imperial by parker.

I belive I am the only one on this site who uses Bite tube fittings, as a pose to SAE jic fittings. reason being I get tired of doing 50 flares on .049 wall..lol. bite tube is faster, and has all the same pressure and burst ratings. fittings are a lil pricer, but time is money. one day, when I find a nice benchtop hydraulic flare tool, I will switch :biggrin: *


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 8 2009, 10:52 PM~12948079
> *here a old pic of a pump I did . look at the return lines, I like the dog bone look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me dig some more up
> *


lets see those pics


----------



## All Out Customs

Spoke with a sales person from Grainger, faxed in my documents, and today I got a good call. The sales person said I was approved for a business account and that I was ready to rock and roll either online or at a local store. I found a store that's closer than Compton, its right here in Riverside, about a fifteen minute drive. It was a good day. :biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

i have been installing dros for a while but this is the first time i am attempting hardlines. lmk opinions. everything is just mocked up not ready to hit switches yet


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2009, 05:31 AM~12991497
> *i have been installing dros for a while but this is the first time i am attempting hardlines. lmk opinions. everything is just mocked up not ready to hit switches yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie the only thing i would add is some bulkheads where it gos into that back panel


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2009, 06:11 PM~12986716
> *ok, so anyone have any pics ?
> 
> Or should I make it a contest?  Who can make the tighest bend with 1/2 stainless, flared on one end?  Winner gets ...?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


here you go's, hope the info can do you some good. so run with it.











I marked 2 inches from the end for a refrence point.











bent











heres the sleve slid as far back as it will go. its about 3 inches




with the exsess cut off, and the fitting in place about where it will hit on the tubing









its about 3inches from fitting to outside of bend














1/2 and 3/8 side by side














Too depending on your flaring tool, the tubing holder are driffrent thickness












if you want to go tighter from the bend to the end, you can use compression type of Flare Tube Nut


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2009, 05:31 AM~12991497
> *i have been installing dos for a while but this is the first time i am attempting hardlines. lmk opinions. everything is just mocked up not ready to hit switches yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I see a problem there, unless that block that the accums are on is a equalizer. The pressure will flow side to side where it T,s off at.


----------



## trefive

One thing that you can also do...

You can also flare it first, then hold the flared end in the bender with some vice grips as you bend it.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Good Topic


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 AM~12992030
> *looks good homie the only thing i would add is some bulkheads where it gos into that back  panel
> *



I do have the bulkhead fittings just havent put them in yet i am still in the mock up stage. but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2009, 08:59 AM~12992353
> *I see a problem there, unless that block that the accums are on is a equalizer.  The pressure will flow side to side where it T,s off at.
> *



i thought that it would be a problem with only 1 check valve. even started a topic on it and i was told it wouldnt be a issue if i was running a sway bar in the front?

how could i make that block a equalizer to make sure it doesnt sway?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2009, 02:14 PM~12995000
> *I do have the bulkhead fittings just havent put them in yet i am still in the mock up stage. but thanks for the heads up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 09:07 PM~12987801
> *we use .049 wall 1/2" stainless steel tubing for everything from Hydros to bags, typically we are bending lines every day monday thru friday.
> 
> we have both parker and Imperial benders, but now they are one in the same with the recent purchase of imperial by parker.
> 
> I belive I am the only one on this site who uses Bite tube fittings, as a pose to SAE jic fittings. reason being I get tired of doing 50  flares on .049 wall..lol. bite tube is faster, and has all the same pressure and burst ratings. fittings are a lil pricer, but time is money. one day, when I find a nice benchtop hydraulic flare tool, I will switch :biggrin:
> *


you mean "compression fittings"..yea i use them too....it faster and no need to hurt yourself doing flares...like you said its alot more expensive fitting, i prefer the stainless steel myself.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2008, 08:03 PM~9616489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2009, 02:18 PM~12995027
> *i thought that it would be a problem with only 1 check valve. even started a topic on it and i was told it wouldnt be a issue if i was running a sway bar in the front?
> 
> how could i make that block a equalizer to make sure it doesnt sway?
> *


if you run 2 dumps to the back it will fix that too.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 13 2009, 02:18 PM~12995027
> *i thought that it would be a problem with only 1 check valve. even started a topic on it and i was told it would be a issue if i was running a sway bar in the front?
> 
> how could i make that block a equalizer to make sure it doesn't sway?
> *



The sway bar will help but in reality only so much. Like turning a fast corner , the rear will dip some and may not level out fully. Still unstable all n all not like running 4 check valves.


There is ways to do it , but you have to use more check valves and fittings, and can be a little big. I'M sure there is some kinda other EQ type that you can use.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2009, 11:45 AM~12992234
> *here you go's, hope the info can do you some good.  so run with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked 2 inches from the end for a refrence point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the sleve slid as far back as it will go.  its about 3 inches
> with the exsess cut off, and the fitting in place about where it will hit on the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its about 3inches from fitting to outside of bend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 and 3/8 side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too depending on your flaring tool, the tubing holder are driffrent thickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to go tighter from the bend to the end, you can use compression type of Flare Tube Nut
> *



MAN... thats exactly the answer I was looking for. I've been asking that question everytime a hardline topic is started, and all I get is crickets chriping. You the man. So, I'll basically have about 3 inches from end of fitting to where my battery rack can start, right? I mean, I'm gunna bend the tubing before I make the rack perminent, just trying to get the idea of how much room I have. I'm not trying to hold you responsible if its farthur than 3 but its a great start. Thanks again man!


----------



## Boricua Customs

T T T 

For some great info !!


----------



## Boricua Customs

t
t
t


----------



## The wagon

how to use compression fittings
and is it better
need detil


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 13 2009, 04:40 PM~12996278
> *The sway bar will help but in reality only so much.  Like turning a fast corner ,  the rear will dip some  and may not level out fully.  Still unstable all n all not like running 4 check valves.
> There is ways to do it , but you have to use more check valves and fittings, and can be a little big.  I'M sure there is some kinda other EQ type  that you can use.
> *



ok so after a great deal of consideration i changed the setup around and added 2 check per pump. didnt want to go through the trouble of sway once the trunk was done completely. what do you think just waiting on 1 more parker check


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## goinlow

whats the part number to the Rigid Flaring Tool? Prt# 458R`s description doesn`t show it does 37degree flares....


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 18 2009, 06:10 PM~13319189
> *whats the part number to the Rigid Flaring Tool?   Prt# 458R`s description doesn`t show it does 37degree flares....
> *


Ridgid 41162 Model 377 Ratchet Flaring Tool

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-67261-24...8QQcmdZViewItem


IMPERIAL-STRIDE 37-DEGREE LARGE SIZE FLARING TOOL 537-F


http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&rlz=1...snum=4&ct=title


----------



## El Porky

:biggrin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

ok finished all the hardlines now i need to polish them anyone polish there own lines ? if so where to buy the polishing stones


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Mar 2 2009, 01:19 PM~13154899
> *how to use compression fittings
> and is it better
> need detil
> *


x2


----------



## cube224

I used S/S compression fittings on my setup and have never really had any problems except once and that was because I didn't push in the tubing far enough into the fitting before tightening it. My question is are compression fittings just as good as the flare type? I had a local shop down play my way of running hardlines cause I used compression fittings as apposed to the flare type.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Mar 27 2009, 02:32 PM~13408829
> *I used S/S compression fittings on my setup and have never really had any problems except once and that was because I didn't push in the tubing far enough into the fitting before tightening it.  My question is are compression fittings just as good as the flare type?  I had a local shop down play my way of running hardlines cause I used compression fittings as apposed to the flare type.
> *


they are just as good, and less trouble...no need to buy flaring tools :biggrin:

and the reason they downplayed you was cause they wheren't able to get your money :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

just finished my hardline setup
i flared everything all i have to do is make some new battery cables


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

got one ??? how well does the compression fittins work with stainless ???

and i'm sure that depends on what wall you use right ???


----------



## Boricua Customs

My Homie Hosscutlass came over last night & did some SS hardlines for me on my setup, still need to clean my setup up & polish my lines out, but heres some quick pics.

Thanks Hoss !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 28 2009, 10:28 AM~13415516
> *got one ??? how well does the compression fittins work with stainless ???
> 
> and i'm sure that depends on what wall you use right ???
> *


SS compression fitting, and SS tubing work great....and it doesn't matter what wall thickness you are using


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 28 2009, 06:17 PM~13418052
> *My Homie Hosscutlass came over last night & did some SS hardlines for me on my setup, still need to clean my setup up & polish my lines out, but heres some quick pics.
> 
> Thanks Hoss !!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> *


no problem homie  
i got my shit wired up today
them switchs you wired for me worked perfect
i need to make a few new battery cables and my setup will be done


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 28 2009, 07:21 PM~13418437
> *no problem homie
> i got my shit wired up today
> them switchs you wired for me worked perfect
> i need to make a few new battery cables and my setup will be done
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 06:11 PM~13418364
> *SS compression fitting, and SS tubing work great....and it doesn't matter what wall thickness you are using
> *



they do make the compression fittin ss ???


----------



## drgn4dr

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13415472
> *just finished my hardline setup
> i flared everything all i have to do is make some new battery cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real good man. all painted up and everything. good job


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 28 2009, 09:28 PM~13419648
> *they do make the compression fittin ss ???
> *


Stainless Steel (SS) Yes they do, to go with Stainless Steel Tubing


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 3 2009, 05:17 PM~13477769
> *Stainless Steel (SS) Yes they do, to go with Stainless Steel Tubing
> *



gonna try it on the next one i do ....got one to do sunday i'll try to post pics if i get time


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT


----------



## dafrenchlowrider

hi homiz this is a part of my custom flaring tool i made it last friday it's a 37° , i also receive 6meters of 1/2" S/S tubing & wait for a reed TB08 bender what did u think about this bender ? compare to a ridgid ?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

some i did last month


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 30 2009, 08:18 PM~14049187
> *some i did last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 86_monte_carlo

so beyond looks, wut are the benifits of hardlines


----------



## Lolohopper

My setup


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 7 2009, 10:40 AM~14401461
> *My setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

i wanted to do hardlines did alot of reading in this thread and others went out bought some shit and did it hres the outcome


















the red dots in the pic are the charging posts for my batteries


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jul 7 2009, 06:13 PM~14405816
> *i wanted to do hardlines did alot of reading in this thread and others went out bought some shit and did it hres the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red dots in the pic are the charging posts for my batteries
> *



lookin good homie


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 7 2009, 05:50 PM~14406071
> *lookin good homie
> *



thanks


----------



## west texas

swagelock benders work best


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jul 7 2009, 05:13 PM~14405816
> *i wanted to do hardlines did alot of reading in this thread and others went out bought some shit and did it hres the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red dots in the pic are the charging posts for my batteries
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by west texas_@Jul 7 2009, 09:42 PM~14408348
> *swagelock benders work best
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## droptoutzx2

need some links to the compression fittings and Stainless line


----------



## AndrewH

I have some dumb, probably already-answered questions.

First, What different radius benders do they make, and what does everyone use? Is there a minimum radius for certain OD and wall thicknesses?

Another thing, at work, they use 'double flared' ends for brake lines (not sure if thats 45* or 37*) Do they have flare tools like that for heavy hardline? or should I just pick up some copper seals?

Also if anyone has any tips on where to get good benders and flares without breaking the bank, let me know!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 21 2009, 09:30 AM~13067963
> *T T T
> 
> For some great info !!
> *


 :thumbsup: Keep thiz one going......................


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16882839
> *I have some dumb, probably already-answered questions.
> 
> First, What different radius benders do they make, and what does everyone use? Is there a minimum radius for certain OD and wall thicknesses?
> 
> Another thing, at work, they use 'double flared' ends for brake lines (not sure if thats 45* or 37*) Do they have flare tools like that for heavy hardline? or should I just pick up some copper seals?
> 
> Also if anyone has any tips on where to get good benders and flares without  breaking the bank, let me know!
> *



on all my hydraulic benders , 3/8 . The radius are all the same.


Dont know anything about double flaring tools



Cheepest place to get a bender is a used one on Ebay.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

great thread


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here is a ruff cut of a set up im working on , just waiting for more parts to come in to finish the other pump , then off to paint, chrome and gold.


----------



## 432-hardlines

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jul 8 2009, 09:28 AM~14411387
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

ttt


----------



## Airborne

where do we get compression fittings and ends etc to hard line?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

discount hydraulic hose .com , but i don't like those.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM~16888092
> *here is a ruff cut of a set up im working on , just waiting for more parts to come in to finish the other pump , then off to paint, chrome and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 8 2010, 11:05 PM~17430743
> *discount hydraulic hose .com  , but i don't like those.
> *


so where then?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 14 2010, 06:02 PM~16888092
> *here is a ruff cut of a set up im working on , just waiting for more parts to come in to finish the other pump , then off to paint, chrome and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2010, 07:19 AM~17433565
> *so where then?
> *


x2


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 9 2010, 09:31 PM~17437252
> *x2
> *


I just want to hook up my car and maybe some homies cars.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jul 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14416963
> *need some links to the compression fittings and Stainless line
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2010, 08:19 AM~17433565
> *so where then?
> *



I dont like the compression, prefer the flair type.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2010, 11:27 PM~17438227
> *I dont like the compression, prefer  the flair type.
> *


same here.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 9 2010, 11:27 PM~17438227
> *I dont like the compression, prefer  the flair type.
> *


do these work without flaring the tubing?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 13 2010, 10:18 PM~16882839
> *I have some dumb, probably already-answered questions.
> 
> First, What different radius benders do they make, and what does everyone use? Is there a minimum radius for certain OD and wall thicknesses?
> 
> Another thing, at work, they use 'double flared' ends for brake lines (not sure if thats 45* or 37*) Do they have flare tools like that for heavy hardline? or should I just pick up some copper seals?
> 
> Also if anyone has any tips on where to get good benders and flares without  breaking the bank, let me know!
> *


i think the "industry standard" for most manual benders is:

1/4" = 9/16" radius
3/8" = 15/16" radius
1/2" = 1 1/2" radius


on the higher end versions like Parkers hand crank bender (several thousand dollars) you can get a large radius and a small radius die for each size. the small radius die is the same as the manual benders, but the large radius dies give you 3/4" radius on the 1/4 tubing, 1 1/4" on the 3/8" tubing and 2" on the 1/2" tubing.


there are other benders out there with different radius. the new bender i am buying offers 4 different dies each for the 3/8" and 1/2" tubing. 

3/8" = .75" 1.12" 1.5" 1.87"
1/2" = 1" 1.5" 2" 2.5"


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 9 2010, 11:31 PM~17438259
> *do these work without flaring the tubing?
> *


yes, but they suck. chroming them usually messes them up and they wont seal as good, and taking them back apart can keep them from resealing.



just go with flared, its not much more work, and when you are finished, its better.


----------



## 1229

take a look at the 2 hardlines that connect these tanks to the pumps.



2 different radii. these were made using a high dollar bender.  but a necessary detail to keep everything centered because the pumpheads are offset from the center line of the motors.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2010, 11:51 PM~17438472
> *yes, but they suck. chroming them usually messes them up and they wont seal as good, and taking them back apart can keep them from resealing.
> just go with flared, its not much more work, and when you are finished, its better.
> *


considering the fact that I won't be using it much, shelling out the dough for a flaring tool would be a waste. I have one but it's for copper/ softer metals. I got ripped off on that one.

I am only going to do my returns an the lines to my accumulators.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 10 2010, 12:04 AM~17438624
> *considering the fact that I won't be using it much, shelling out the dough for a flaring tool would be a waste. I have one but it's for copper/ softer metals. I got ripped off on that one.
> 
> I am only going to do my returns an the lines to my accumulators.
> *


im getting a new flaring tool pretty soon, the one i use now is a rigid 377, it works good, its in good shape. 


not sure how much i want for it. once i get the new one, i wont be needing it anymore.


----------



## RegalLimited82

I'll take it off your hands if airborne passes on it


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 10 2010, 12:07 AM~17438664
> *im getting a new flaring tool pretty soon, the one i use now is a rigid 377, it works good, its in good shape.
> not sure how much i want for it. once i get the new one, i wont be needing it anymore.
> *


let me know. I can't work on anything for a while so I am piling shit up to work on. If the price is right I could use that thing.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 10 2010, 12:14 AM~17438724
> *let me know. I can't work on anything for a while so I am piling shit up to work on. If the price is right I could use that thing.
> *


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

im looking to to hard line my wagon how much would something like that cost 








just the back were you can see for show


----------



## fullsize67

so do you guys run hardlines all the way up to the front cylinders? if so how many breaks do you have in one line if any?


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17438472
> *yes, but they suck. chroming them usually messes them up and they wont seal as good, and taking them back apart can keep them from resealing.
> just go with flared, its not much more work, and when you are finished, its better.
> *


*once polished, stainless steel has the same look as chrome* and will last alot longer.

no need to chrome, no need to take apart, and no need to flare when using compression fittings
actually it less work to use compression fitting, just slide over the tube and two wrenches to turn and lock in place...once the nut is tighten down it will crimp the sleeve onto the tube...Done



just my opinion..no need to get all *OG *on me :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2010, 09:36 AM~17451986
> *once polished, stainless steel has the same look as chrome and will last alot longer.
> 
> no need to chrome, no need to take apart, and no need to flare when using compression fittings
> actually it less work to use compression fitting, just slide over the tube and two wrenches to turn and lock in place...once the nut is tighten down it will crimp the sleeve onto the tube...Done
> just my opinion..no need to get all OG on me :wow:
> *


i actually like flaring the hardlines. :cheesy: its relaxing.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2010, 11:38 AM~17452897
> *i actually like flaring the hardlines. :cheesy:  its relaxing.
> *


and you can take it apart and put it back together


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2010, 08:57 PM~17438551
> *take a look at the 2 hardlines that connect these tanks to the pumps.
> 2 different radii. these were made using a high dollar bender.   but a necessary detail to keep everything centered because the pumpheads are offset from the center line of the motors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size are those lines????................ pressure and return lines look like thier 3/8's but those two look like 3/4 or bigger


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2010, 05:36 AM~17451986
> *once polished, stainless steel has the same look as chrome and will last alot longer.
> 
> no need to chrome, no need to take apart, and no need to flare when using compression fittings
> actually it less work to use compression fitting, just slide over the tube and two wrenches to turn and lock in place...once the nut is tighten down it will crimp the sleeve onto the tube...Done
> just my opinion..no need to get all OG on me :wow:
> *



so where are the stainles compression fittings available? :dunno:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 11 2010, 03:53 PM~17456731
> *so where are the stainles compression fittings available?  :dunno:
> *


parker carries them, I think any hydraulic place should carry them... and i dont mean the lowrider hydraulics (some shops do...maybe)

I know where I work we sell them, but we only distribute them to our branches and then they sell them to companies and maybe to the public


----------



## GABINO




----------



## 65chevyman

ttt


----------



## SittinOn3

:biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530

whats the best bender to use? and do you need more then one?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 13 2009, 07:48 PM~12695996
> *here some of my arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few bucks there.
> *


what kinda of flairing tool is that??
has anyone ever used one of these are they any good
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REED-FLAIRING-TOOL...=item3a4f2768a9


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 17 2010, 12:18 AM~17510432
> *whats the best bender to use? and do you need more then one?
> *


the BEST costs over 10 grand.



but Parker, Imperial, etc are all good enough. one bender isnt going to give you an advantage over another, it all comes down to the person using the bender.


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 17 2010, 10:37 AM~17515178
> *what kinda of flairing tool is that??
> has anyone ever used one of these are they any good
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REED-FLAIRING-TOOL...=item3a4f2768a9
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## goinlow

new to hardlines and I got a question..... I am looking to buy a flaring tool off of craigslist and its listed as a Imperial Rol-Air #400-F
Looks the sames as the Imperial Eastman 400-F..... :dunno: :dunno: 
Just checking to see if they are the same and would work for flaring hardlines for hydros..... Thanks!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

You have to make sure it is able to flare stainless...if that's what ur going to use. A lot of these flaring tools that cost 50 or 60 bux are only able to flare aluminum or copper. Flaring .049 stainless ain't no punk bitch. U get what u pay for IMO


----------



## goinlow

Here is the pic he sent me.....


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 21 2010, 07:29 AM~17559991
> *You have to make sure it is able to flare stainless...if that's what ur going to use. A lot of these flaring tools that cost 50 or 60 bux are only able to flare aluminum or copper. Flaring .049 stainless ain't no punk bitch. U get what u pay for IMO
> *


thanks for the info homie !


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17560034
> *Here is the pic he sent me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any other thoughts ???


----------



## STRICTLY1

heres what i got to add....... parts and machinery


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@May 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17560034
> *Here is the pic he sent me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imperial 400-f



those are over $300 new.  probably one of the best MANUAL flaring tools out there.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 21 2010, 06:36 PM~17565023
> *heres what i got to add....... parts and machinery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 21 2010, 07:36 PM~17565023
> *heres what i got to add....... parts and machinery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda deals you got on tubing and fittings?


----------



## lopez's 62

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17567259
> *what kinda deals you got on tubing and fittings?
> *




they cant beat Discount Hose .com, compare the price. Too they are only a parts place they don't know anything about using this shit.


----------



## STRICTLY1

wrong homie we build and do installs as well and i know exactly what everything is used for or i wouldnt have posted it and wouldnt even be on layitlow. i beat anyones price on hardline and fittings if you buy more than oncy twoseys. the only problem on the hardline is ups will only let me ship 10 ft lengths. they come 20 ft and to send them that long they would have to go ups truck which is no problem for us to do if you wanna pay high freight changes. if you buy volume it works out better. and differnet kinds of plated tubing as well
yellow zinc tubing
chromium six-free tubing
regular steel
and stainless 

in different walls and option of seamless or welded tubing


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 22 2010, 04:57 PM~17571462
> *wrong homie we build and do installs as well and i know exactly what everything is used for or i wouldnt have posted it and wouldnt even be on layitlow. i beat anyones price on hardline and fittings if you buy more than oncy twoseys. the only problem on the hardline is ups will only let me ship 10 ft lengths. they come 20 ft and to send them that long they would have to go ups truck which is no problem for us to do if you wanna pay high freight changes. if you buy volume it works out better. and differnet kinds of plated tubing as well
> yellow zinc tubing
> chromium six-free tubing
> regular steel
> and stainless
> 
> in different walls and option of seamless or welded tubing
> *


so if I am only working on my car then you are too expensive?


----------



## STRICTLY1

no but if you need 20ft lengths yes the trucking alone is gonna cost anywhere from 200 to 400 bucks so in that sence you better off getting local but if you need 10 ft lenghts then i am cheaper


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17565692
> *imperial 400-f
> those are over $300 new.   probably one of the best MANUAL flaring tools out there.
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 22 2010, 02:06 AM~17565692
> *imperial 400-f
> those are over $300 new.   probably one of the best MANUAL flaring tools out there.
> *


Nah, I think the one from Hazet is way better...

http://www.louistools.de/catalog/product_i...utm_medium=free


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 30 2010, 04:04 AM~17645483
> *Nah, I think the one from Hazet is way better...
> 
> http://www.louistools.de/catalog/product_i...utm_medium=free
> *


lol, i cant read that site.



but seriously, i think its preference. i dont like flaring tools that have their own handles, i prefer the 400-f because you can use a wrench.


----------



## Unity_Jon

Here's a question for all the Hardline Experts:

When using compression fittings can you use a stainless steel ferrule in a mild steel fitting ? 

The reason i ask is that the price of Stainless fittings has gone through the roof over here £40 ($57 per piece !) and i can buy Chrome ones and have them shipped from the US for cheaper !!!


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17718615
> *Here's a question for all the Hardline Experts:
> 
> When using compression fittings can you use a stainless steel ferrule in a mild steel fitting ?
> 
> The reason i ask is that the price of Stainless fittings has gone through the roof over here £40 ($57 per piece !) and i can buy Chrome ones and have them shipped from the US for cheaper !!!
> *


you are not suppose to mix stainless steel with regular steel....you'll get a corrosion reaction


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 7 2010, 02:08 PM~17718615
> *Here's a question for all the Hardline Experts:
> 
> When using compression fittings can you use a stainless steel ferrule in a mild steel fitting ?
> 
> The reason i ask is that the price of Stainless fittings has gone through the roof over here £40 ($57 per piece !) and i can buy Chrome ones and have them shipped from the US for cheaper !!!
> *


damm


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 PM~12728953
> *heres my flairing tool, but there others , cheeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got a question on this, i know its an old thread but its one i come back to regularly whilst i collect my hardline arsenal! 

This pipe flare tool - rigid 458r makes a 45' flare ?? i thought we were supposed to do 37' flares like the 375 does.

Here is the webpage for comparison
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/458R-Ratchet-F...-Tool/index.htm

whats the deal here as i'm getting confused, ive also turned down lots of 45' flare tools on my hunt for a 37' one LOL ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 9 2010, 09:26 AM~17735628
> *Got a question on this, i know its an old thread but its one i come back to regularly whilst i collect my hardline arsenal!
> 
> This pipe flare tool - rigid 458r makes a 45' flare ?? i thought we were supposed to do 37' flares like the 375 does.
> 
> Here is the webpage for comparison
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/458R-Ratchet-F...-Tool/index.htm
> 
> whats the deal here as i'm getting confused, ive also turned down lots of 45' flare tools on my hunt for a 37' one LOL ?
> *


yes, those make a 45 flare. 



the Rigid 377 does 37 degree.


----------



## dirty_duece

i have alot of compression fittings if anyones intrested let me know i mostly have 3/8 & 1/2 some str8 ,90's ,45's,tees,unions


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 9 2010, 06:26 AM~17735628
> *Got a question on this, i know its an old thread but its one i come back to regularly whilst i collect my hardline arsenal!
> 
> This pipe flare tool - rigid 458r makes a 45' flare ?? i thought we were supposed to do 37' flares like the 375 does.
> 
> Here is the webpage for comparison
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/458R-Ratchet-F...-Tool/index.htm
> 
> whats the deal here as I'm getting confused, Ive also turned down lots of 45' flare tools on my hunt for a 37' one LOL ?
> *



Ive got that one from a friend of mine that gave it to me for doing some tubing work for him.

I didn't realize it was a 45 but then I looked at my Imperial that I used for years and it was too a 45 .


and never had a leak problem, Ive even did a high pressure set up and the guy over locked real bad and popped the lines at the pump but the ends stood on.


And I did my own with them so I know they can work too, I had got the first tool and bender from an aeroquip industrial hydraulic dealer here in my town and they knew what I was going to do with it. 

LOL and that was back in early 90's and Ive had wrong one all a long.

Shit well I got to get with a lot of people now. LOL


----------



## Unity_Jon

if it doesnt leak, it doesnt leak. perhaps the retaining nut and sleeve has closed the 45' flare up over the 37' fitting ? would be good to take one apart and compare the used flare to an unused 45' though just so your 100% and because i'm nosey LOL


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

these are the flaring tool we use here, they are the bomb, imperial eastman 407-FA.
its like a mini lathe, very accurate.....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
...


----------



## red_ghost

Anyone know how well the rigid 377 performs?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 20 2010, 09:40 AM~18091863
> *Anyone know how well the rigid 377 performs?
> *


It definitely makes you work when flaring stainless, but it gets the job done.


----------



## THEBOXX

heres some i did


----------



## hoppers602

That is Nice. And Clean too.
:thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2010, 11:48 AM~18092343
> *It definitely makes you work when flaring stainless, but it gets the job done.
> *


anyone use a mastercool 37* flare tool?


----------



## SittinOn3




----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 20 2010, 11:36 AM~18092689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Nice. And Clean too.
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2 that whammys clean :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jun 9 2010, 08:32 PM~17743538
> *Ive got that one from a friend of mine that gave it to me for doing some tubing work for him.
> 
> I didn't realize it was a 45 but then I looked at my Imperial that I used for years and it was too a 45 .
> and never had a leak problem, Ive even did a high pressure set up and the guy over locked real bad and popped the lines at the pump but the ends stood on.
> And I did my own with them so I know they can work too,  I had got the first tool and bender from an aeroquip industrial hydraulic dealer here in my town and they knew what I was going to do with it.
> 
> LOL and that was back in early  90's and Ive had wrong one all a long.
> 
> Shit well I got to get with a lot of people now.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty interesting. i guess the regular tubing is soft enuff top form to the fitting 37 degree? or have u used stainless too? how thick is the wall? .049?



i borrowed the imperial eastman 400f from a friend to flare some tubing and the the dam thing cracked in half. but i had to replace it for him because i have integrity like that. i ended up buying just the yoke assembly it was 175 bucks. and when it came in it flared the tubing like butter. works great, too bad i dont get to keep it cuz i have to give it to him :happysad:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by goinlow+May 21 2010, 04:42 AM~17560034-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pic he sent me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goinlow_@May 21 2010, 07:05 AM~17560569
> *any other thoughts ???
> *


thats the one that cracked in half. it had a rough life. when the new one came in it worked great and took no time to flare about 10 fittings with ease, great tool.


----------



## muffin_man




----------



## chairmnofthboard

Bump this shit!


----------



## goinlow

X2 TTMFT !!!


----------



## Juiced_RL

My 400-F Imperial just broke on me I need to call them and check on that lifetime warranty. Not to mention it was on the very last flare on a system with over 30 flares total bummer.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Aug 4 2010, 08:00 PM~18231409
> *My 400-F Imperial just broke on me I need to call them and check on that lifetime warranty. Not to mention it was on the very last flare on a system with over 30 flares total bummer.
> *


what broke? and what warranty? they didnt offer me anything.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Aug 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18231409
> *My 400-F Imperial just broke on me I need to call them and check on that lifetime warranty. Not to mention it was on the very last flare on a system with over 30 flares total bummer.
> *


they have lifetime warranty???

I dont think they do cause my homie just bought a part that broke from his 400-F

if they do then he got fucked :wow:


----------



## Juiced_RL

It is a limited lifetime but here is the link http://stridetool.com/warranty.html


----------



## texasgold

LIFETIME WARRANTY
Any product manufactured by Imperial that fails to render service due to defect in workmanship or materials will be replaced or repaired at no charge. Product failures due to misuse, abuse, *are not covered by the Lifetime Warranty*. Wear items will need to be replaced over time, and are not included (such as cutter wheels and blades, seals, gaskets, o-rings and gauges). Imperial makes no other warranty, expressed or implied. Tools should be returned to the Buyer's place of purchase.




thats where they get you :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2010, 11:23 AM~18199151
> *that's pretty interesting.  i guess the regular tubing is soft enuff top form to the fitting 37 degree? or have u used stainless too?  how thick is the wall? .049?
> i borrowed the imperial eastman 400f from a friend to flare some tubing and the the dam thing cracked in half.  but i had to replace it for him because i have integrity like that. i ended up buying just the yoke assembly it was 175 bucks. and when it came in it flared the tubing like butter.  works great, too bad i dont get to keep it cuz i have to give it to him  :happysad:
> *




I've used it on steel as well stainless.


----------



## AT1in2009

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS YOUR LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS HAR LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009

ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS HARD LINE  :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Aug 4 2010, 11:00 PM~18231409
> *My 400-F Imperial just broke on me I need to call them and check on that lifetime warranty. Not to mention it was on the very last flare on a system with over 30 flares total bummer.
> *


sucks to hear about all these 400-f's breaking. :angry:


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 09:00 AM~18234393
> *sucks to hear about all these 400-f's breaking. :angry:
> *



true that


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by goinlow+Aug 5 2010, 12:28 PM~18235484-->
> 
> 
> 
> true that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but like Ken pointed out, the one he broke had been used for a good while.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lone star_@Aug 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18199159
> *thats the one that cracked in half. it had a rough life. when the new one came in it worked great and took no time to flare about 10 fittings with ease, great tool.
> 
> 
> *



ive been putting off buying one, Ive used someone elses in the past and they do work great. My rigid 377 is OK, but doesnt do the job as effortless as the 400-f.


----------



## lone star

lifetime warranty but doesnt cover normal wear and tear. lol


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18235535
> *but like Ken pointed out, the one he broke had been used for a good while.
> ive been putting off buying one, Ive used someone elses in the past and they do work great. My rigid 377 is OK, but doesnt do the job as effortless as the 400-f.
> *


i still stand by the 400f. the one that broke had alot of slack and was very used. the new one came in and it flare the tubing (.049) with so much ease, i want to buy one for myself.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2010, 12:36 PM~18235539
> *lifetime warranty but doesnt cover normal wear and tear.  lol
> *


what did they consider NORMAL wear and tear??


i can see the flaring cone being a wear item, but you broke the actual frame didnt you?? doesnt seem like the frame would be "normal" wear.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2010, 12:38 PM~18235544
> *i still stand by the 400f. the one that broke had alot of slack and was very used. the new one came in and it flare the tubing (.049) with so much ease, i want to buy one for myself.
> *


good to know. 


thanks.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2010, 09:38 AM~18235550
> *what did they consider NORMAL wear and tear??
> i can see the flaring cone being a wear item, but you broke the actual frame didnt you?? doesnt seem like the frame would be "normal" wear.
> *


yea the frame broke. i was just flaring like usual, i had done about 10 so far, and then i put the tubing in place, and put a drop of oil in the tubing to lube the cone and started cranking down and the dam thing just fell apart. wasnt in a bind, just collapsed. maybe it had a hairline crack already and i never noticed??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2010, 01:03 PM~18235732
> *yea the frame broke. i was just flaring like usual, i had done about 10 so far, and then i put the tubing in place, and put a drop of oil in the tubing to lube the cone and started cranking down and the dam thing just fell apart.  wasnt in a bind, just collapsed. maybe it had a hairline crack already and i never noticed??
> *


yea, kinda seems like that part might have been warranted.


----------



## Juiced_RL

Yeah the normal wear and tear portion worried me a bit but they have taken care of it. I was backing out the cone and the small stud bent and cannot turn the tool anymore. A new ring stud and nut are on their way.


----------



## mattd




----------



## implala66

can aluminum tube nuts be used on SS tubing????


----------



## Unity_Jon

its not preferable because the nuts are very soft in comparison to the hardline, and if the fitting you are screwing the nut onto is anything other than aluminium too you'll probably strip the threads before you get a good seal.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66+Sep 12 2010, 11:11 AM~18546416-->
> 
> 
> 
> can aluminum tube nuts be used on SS tubing????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive done it several times.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unity_Jon_@Sep 14 2010, 04:51 AM~18562383
> *its not preferable because the nuts are very soft in comparison to the hardline, and if the fitting you are screwing the nut onto is anything other than aluminium too you'll probably strip the threads before you get a good seal.
> *


incorrect.  



they have been using stainless hardline in aviation with aluminum nuts and sleeves for over 75 years.


----------



## 1229

i finally broke down and bought an Imperial 400-F last week.




:biggrin: best investment ever.


----------



## CoupeDTS

tryed my hand at hardlines one day a couple weeks ago. I had a little brake line bender that i used. It bent the shit out of the bender but they turned out good. I did JIC female #6 flared ends but after installing some of the flares had little cracks in them so I had to teflon all the fittings for them to seal. I heard something about saco seals? never heard of em before. The guy that flared them at the parker store said the walls were kinda thin. I cant remember the dimensions but they were like around 3/8 outside diameter and 1/4 inside. I think the walls are pretty thick but Im only using it for return lines for now.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 26 2010, 11:35 AM~18663878
> *so I had to teflon all the fittings for them to seal.
> *


wow :wow:


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 04:21 PM~18665708
> *wow :wow:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 11:26 AM~18663847
> *i finally broke down and bought an Imperial 400-F last week.
> :biggrin:  best investment ever.
> *


how about that old flaring tool of yours?


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 08:25 AM~18663840
> *
> they have been using stainless hardline in aviation with aluminum nuts and sleeves for over 75 years.
> *



for real ? wow that doesnt fill me with much confidence when flying !! what about the contamination issue of the two different metals touching, stainless corrodes very slow but alloy corrodes much faster and you wouldn't want the inside of the thread contaminated in a plane hydro system !!! ?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 27 2010, 02:26 AM~18663847
> *i finally broke down and bought an Imperial 400-F last week.
> :biggrin:  best investment ever.
> *


yes, that was going to be my choice, but i ended up scoring a 407-fa
i love that thing......
imperial eastman make really good tools.....
and to complete my tool box, i just recently got a parker exactol 412 bender....
now im set.....
but i might still get the 400 f..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 27 2010, 07:16 AM~18670763
> *for real ? wow that doesnt fill me with much confidence when flying !! what about the contamination issue of the two different metals touching, stainless corrodes very slow but alloy corrodes much faster and you wouldn't want the inside of the thread contaminated in a plane hydro system !!! ?
> *


thats why the aluminum is anodized. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 14 2010, 04:51 AM~18562383
> *its not preferable because the nuts are very soft in comparison to the hardline, and if the fitting you are screwing the nut onto is anything other than aluminium too you'll probably strip the threads before you get a good seal.
> *


how is the tubing material going to cause you to strip the tubing nuts? tight is tight, your "logic" is misleading at best.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 27 2010, 08:07 AM~18670829
> *yes, that was going to be my choice, but i ended up scoring a 407-fa
> i love that thing......
> imperial eastman make really good tools.....
> and to complete my tool box, i just recently got a parker exactol 412 bender....
> now im set.....
> but i might still get the 400 f..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the only problem i have with the 400-F is you cant make your lines with really tight close bends because the die block is pretty thick. so on something like a tight 180 degree bend you have to make them about 3/4"-1" longer.


but when it flares .065 1/2" stainless tubing like its copper, you cant beat it.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 26 2010, 09:35 AM~18663878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed my hand at hardlines one day a couple weeks ago.  I had a little brake line bender that i used.  It bent the shit out of the bender but they turned out good.  I did JIC female #6 flared ends but after installing some of the flares had little cracks in them so I had to teflon all the fittings for them to seal.    I heard something about saco seals?  never heard of em before.  The guy that flared them at the parker store said the walls were kinda thin.  I cant remember the dimensions but they were like around 3/8 outside diameter and 1/4 inside.  I think the walls are pretty thick but Im only using it for return lines for now.
> *


stainless steel comes in two diffrent forms
1. what they call *welded*
2. what they call *seamless*

the welded, when trying to flare will split at the end (better to use compresion fittings with welded)

seamless you can flare or use compression


and you should always use .035, .049, .065 (too thick i think) for wall thickness


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 27 2010, 10:35 AM~18671313
> *stainless steel comes in two diffrent forms
> 1. what they call welded
> 2. what they call seamless
> 
> the welded, when trying to flare will split at the end (better to use compresion fittings with welded)
> 
> seamless you can flare or use compression
> and you should always use .035, .049, .065 (too thick i think) for wall thickness
> *


the place i get my hardline from has a few miles of hardline in stock and i dont think they even have 1 foot of welded tubing, all they have is seamless.



i agree that .065 is too thick, works good for holding weight (like an aircraft hydraulic oil tank) though.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 27 2010, 08:41 AM~18671345
> *the place i get my hardline from has a few miles of hardline in stock and i dont think they even have 1 foot of welded tubing, all they have is seamless.
> i agree that .065 is too thick, works good for holding weight (like an aircraft hydraulic oil tank) though.
> *


we sell thousands of feet a day of both kinds
crates filled with 1000 ft :wow: 

all that money :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 27 2010, 10:44 AM~18671363
> *we sell thousands of feet a day of both kinds
> crates filled with 1000 ft :wow:
> 
> all that money :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 27 2010, 08:45 AM~18671370
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


well i dont...company i work for does :biggrin: 

but i ship them out :cheesy:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 27 2010, 07:30 AM~18671284
> *the only problem i have with the 400-F is you cant make your lines with really tight close bends because the die block is pretty thick. so on something like a tight 180 degree bend you have to make them about 3/4"-1" longer.
> but when it flares .065 1/2" stainless tubing like its copper, you cant beat it.
> *


i still stand behind that flare tool. i just had bad luck.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2009, 06:27 PM~12694695
> *i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?
> *


patience and a trash can!!


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

400-f is bad ass, i love mine! although ive been very cautious with the yoke part since ive heard that some of them are breaking. still a great tool. i would also recomend the rigid model no. 406 bender for 3/8'' s.s. tubing. got mine for under 100 dollars at grainger and it works great. its got 11'' handles on it, takes alot of the effort out of it compared to a standard bender.


----------



## daoriginator64

what are the steps in getting a high polish on the hardlines?? steps? abrasives? pastes?


----------



## purolows 72 mc




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18684682
> *what are the steps in getting a high polish on the hardlines??  steps? abrasives? pastes?
> *


anyone?


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Sep 28 2010, 06:26 PM~18684901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 29 2010, 07:31 PM~18695525
> *anyone?
> *


I used #0000 steel wool and aluminum polish on mine. The aluminum polish shined them up some.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Sep 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18684682
> *what are the steps in getting a high polish on the hardlines??  steps? abrasives? pastes?
> *


i put straight pieces of hardline in my drill and let the drill spin and hold a cloth full of polish against the hardline.


then just do small touch ups after i bent and flare if need be. its not exactly going to look like chrome, when i want it that shiny, i just send them off to a pro.


----------



## implala66

I need to buy a flaring tool for stainless steel, I don't want to buy a expensive one since it will only be used to do my set up and probably nothing else, what a good inexpensive tool that I can purchase????


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Sep 29 2010, 09:07 PM~18696819
> *I used #0000 steel wool and aluminum polish on mine.  The aluminum polish shined them up some.
> *



you think a small buffer with the right pad would work good?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 7 2010, 10:30 AM~18759204
> *I need to buy a flaring tool for stainless steel, I don't want to buy a expensive one since it will only be used to do my set up and probably nothing else, what a good inexpensive tool that I can purchase????
> *


buy a good ones, and sell it on here for like 10 bucks less. People are always looking for good benders/flares.

by the time you get into cheap, you looking at brake line, home plumbing level peices that will just piss you off


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 PM~12728953
> *heres my flairing tool, but there others , cheeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



will this work with Stainless Steel pipe ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 7 2010, 12:30 PM~18759204
> *I need to buy a flaring tool for stainless steel, I don't want to buy a expensive one since it will only be used to do my set up and probably nothing else, what a good inexpensive tool that I can purchase????
> *


i dont think there is a good cheap one that will do a good job on stainless.


stainless steel tubing is ridiculously harder than regular steel.


ive used a Ridgid 377 flaring tool for a few years, and its a struggle to do .049 stainless (sometimes impossible). it will do .035 stainless, but .035 tends to kink when make a 180 or tight 90 bend.


I recently bought an Imperial 400-F (actually i got 2 of them new in the box). i had used a friends about 5 years ago and always wanted one. At $400+ea its a big investment, but damn they are nice.



On a side note, I do have a brand new in the box Imperal 400-F that I will let go for $350 plus shipping.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 7 2010, 02:35 PM~18760062
> *will this work with  Stainless Steel pipe ?
> *


thats a 45 degree flaring tool, our fittings are 37 degree.


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 11:43 AM~18760109
> *thats a 45 degree flaring tool, our fittings are 37 degree.
> *



whats the ridgid part # or where can i get one at and can i use this for the brake line and gas line ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 7 2010, 02:49 PM~18760145
> *whats the ridgid part # or where can i get one at and can i use this for the brake line and gas line ?
> *


just make sure it starts with a 37. i like the 377, its pretty heavy duty for a Ridgid.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Oct 7 2010, 09:30 AM~18759204
> *I need to buy a flaring tool for stainless steel, I don't want to buy a expensive one since it will only be used to do my set up and probably nothing else, what a good inexpensive tool that I can purchase????
> *


you say u wont use it anymore after this setup, but if u are going to stick to lowriding i promise you, you will be using it 10 yrs from now if u buy a good tool. 

u might want to redo your setup change up your hardlines or if u get good at it, maybe make a couple dollarsdoing some returns for someone, never know?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2010, 02:55 PM~18760181
> *you say u wont use it anymore after this setup, but if u are going to stick to lowriding i promise you, you will be using it 10 yrs from now if u buy a good tool.
> 
> u might want to redo your setup change up your hardlines or if u get good at it, maybe make a couple dollarsdoing some returns for someone, never know?
> *


that Imperial is the best tool ive purchased in a long ass time. money well spent. flaring .065 stainless line is EASY.


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 11:58 AM~18760198
> *that Imperial is the best tool ive purchased in a long ass time. money well spent. flaring .065 stainless line is EASY.
> *


whats the part number for that one?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 7 2010, 03:16 PM~18760319
> *whats the part number for that one?
> *


400-F


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 03:20 PM~18760350
> *400-F
> *




X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 02:43 PM~18760106
> *i dont think there is a good cheap one that will do a good job on stainless.
> stainless steel tubing is ridiculously harder than regular steel.
> ive used a Ridgid 377 flaring tool for a few years, and its a struggle to do .049 stainless (sometimes impossible). it will do .035 stainless, but .035 tends to kink when make a 180 or tight 90 bend.
> I recently bought an Imperial 400-F (actually i got 2 of them new in the box). i had used a friends about 5 years ago and always wanted one. At $400+ea its a big investment, but damn they are nice.
> On a side note, I do have a brand new in the box Imperal 400-F that I will let go for $35 plus shipping.
> *



SOLD.. THANKS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 7 2010, 03:31 PM~18760432
> *SOLD.. THANKS
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 1229

got bored. heres some pics.

Ive been using Parker benders, but going to get something different sometime soon. Kinda tired of being stuck with the same radius everytime, so going with a bending system that bends multiple radii of each tubing size.





























Ridgid 377 Flaring Tool and 150 Cutter


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 02:51 PM~18760601
> *got bored. heres some pics.
> 
> Ive been using Parker benders, but going to get something different sometime soon. Kinda tired of being stuck with the same radius everytime, so going with a bending system that bends multiple radii of each tubing size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgid 377 Flaring Tool and 150 Cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, real nice :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 03:51 PM~18760601
> *got bored. heres some pics.
> 
> Ive been using Parker benders, but going to get something different sometime soon. Kinda tired of being stuck with the same radius everytime, so going with a bending system that bends multiple radii of each tubing size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgid 377 Flaring Tool and 150 Cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hide that last one, I gotta talk to momma.

And you don't need to double flare?


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 12:51 PM~18760601
> *got bored. heres some pics.
> 
> Ive been using Parker benders, but going to get something different sometime soon. Kinda tired of being stuck with the same radius everytime, so going with a bending system that bends multiple radii of each tubing size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgid 377 Flaring Tool and 150 Cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much do you have invested in those tools i am thinking of buy some tools to do the brake line gas lines hydraulcs line


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 04:00 PM~18760692
> *hide that last one, I gotta talk to momma.
> 
> And you don't need to double flare?
> *


nah, you never double flare, just single 37 degree


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 04:02 PM~18760711
> *nah, you never double flare, just single 37 degree
> *


sounds WAY cheaper than swagelock fittings.


----------



## rick383

and this tool will work with stainless line wight just making sure ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 04:03 PM~18760718
> *sounds WAY cheaper than swagelock fittings.
> *


flareless fittings just dont have "the look".


nothing looks as a good as AN818 nuts and AN819 sleeves.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 01:07 PM~18760753
> *flareless fittings just dont have "the look".
> nothing looks as a good as AN818 nuts and AN819 sleeves.
> *



Ill 2nd that


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 03:51 PM~18760601
> *got bored. heres some pics.
> 
> Ive been using Parker benders, but going to get something different sometime soon. Kinda tired of being stuck with the same radius everytime, so going with a bending system that bends multiple radii of each tubing size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgid 377 Flaring Tool and 150 Cutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro! Those benders good ?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 01:03 PM~18760718
> *sounds WAY cheaper than swagelok fittings.
> *


I don't like the look of them and they are not common fitting that you will have laying around or hit up anyone for one.

The price is so that you wont buy extras just because and they wont preform any different.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 04:07 PM~18760753
> *flareless fittings just dont have "the look".
> nothing looks as a good as AN818 nuts and AN819 sleeves.
> *



PICS


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 7 2010, 04:26 PM~18760903
> *PICS
> *


you got pics puto :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2010, 04:54 PM~18761140
> *you got pics puto :cheesy:
> *



:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 30 2010, 09:40 AM~18700104
> *i put straight pieces of hardline in my drill and let the drill spin and hold a cloth full of polish against the hardline.
> then just do small touch ups after i bent and flare if need be. its not exactly going to look like chrome, when i want it that shiny, i just send them off to a pro.
> *


HA simple and effective. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 8 2010, 12:52 PM~18766487
> *HA simple and effective. :cheesy:
> *


work smarter, not harder. :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## frameoffz

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64

my first hardlines


----------



## edelmiro13

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 11:09 PM~18837586
> *my first hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## red_ghost

anyone selling any tools?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 11:09 PM~18837586
> *my first hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2009, 04:33 PM~12996207
> *you mean "compression fittings"..yea i use them too....it faster and no need to hurt yourself doing flares...like you said its alot more expensive fitting, i prefer the stainless steel myself.
> *



*no, i dont mean "compression fittings" i mean "bite tube" as thats what its called. but yes it is basically the same.

on a side note we switched to jic when i bought a hydraulic flare tool  *


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2010, 05:01 PM~18873197
> *no, i dont mean "compression fittings" i mean "bite tube" as thats what its called. but yes it is basically the same.
> *


dammmm, you a little late on that....check the date 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 21 2010, 04:04 PM~18873221
> *dammmm, you a little late on that....check the date 2009 :biggrin:
> *


*
i dont normally go in this thread because i dont have anything positive to say on what i see here, and my mamma always said if i didnt have nuttin nice to say.........

:biggrin: *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18873230
> *
> i dont normally go in this thread because i dont have anything positive to say on what i see here, and my mamma always said if i didnt have nuttin nice to say.........
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Shit, thats most of the threads on here. Thats why my post count is so low for being since 2002 and Im on here just about everyday . :uh:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18875054
> *Shit, thats  most of the threads on here.  Thats why my post count is so low for being since 2002 and Im on here just about everyday . :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 18 2010, 12:09 AM~18837586
> *my first hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME WORK HOMIE.


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2010, 04:05 PM~18873230
> *
> i dont normally go in this thread because i dont have anything positive to say on what i see here, and my mamma always said if i didnt have nuttin nice to say.........
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



is that because you dont like what you see or just because you do thing differently ? If its the latter please share as i'm just about all set up to build my own hardlines but if there's something i'm missing or there is something better i'd really like to know !! 

thanks


----------



## 1229

Got this for sale.



Ridgid 377 flaring tool and Ridgid 150 tubing cutter, $60 SHIPPED.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2010, 11:45 AM~18912698
> *Got this for sale.
> Ridgid 377 flaring tool and Ridgid 150 tubing cutter, $60 SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good deal right there! I picked up that exact same setup for $160 new....so can't beat that price! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 09:09 PM~18837586
> *my first hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 26 2010, 04:36 PM~18913576
> *Looks good Homie
> *


thank you!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 26 2010, 02:18 AM~18910151
> *is that because you dont like what you see or just because you do thing differently ? If its the latter please share as i'm just about all set up to build my own hardlines but if there's something i'm missing or there is something better i'd really like to know !!
> 
> thanks
> *



*hmmm thats a loaded question. its a little bit of both, but I mean no disrespect by that.

I dont like lines for the "sake of lines" using 200 ft of tubing just to make it look "crazy" isnt always the best answer, lol. and i absolutely cant stand when people try to spell things..lol. I prefer simplicity and compact design. BUT AGAIN thats my opinion. everyone gets excited when they start doing lines for thier first time and are anxious to show em off. COMPLETELY understandable! sometimes simpler is better.

as far as bending or flaring techniques I use different tools then most, so I dont comment on equipment I dont personally use  

p.s. I hate anything under 1/2" tube and powdercoated lines too :biggrin: 

my .02 cents*


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2010, 05:45 PM~18912698
> *Got this for sale.
> Ridgid 377 flaring tool and Ridgid 150 tubing cutter, $60 SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll buy it


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18912698
> *Got this for sale.
> Ridgid 377 flaring tool and Ridgid 150 tubing cutter, $60 SHIPPED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'll have to pass on it. You stated it wont do .049 easily


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 08:40 PM~18916991
> *as far as bending or flaring techniques I use different tools then most, so I dont comment on equipment I dont personally use
> 
> *


details?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 27 2010, 07:02 AM~18920605
> *details?
> *


*
I prefer swadgelock benders, prolly the most expensive hand benders out there, but well worth every dollar. and i use a hydraulic flaring fixture. much easier then hand flaring*


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 07:40 PM~18916991
> *hmmm thats a loaded question. its a little bit of both, but I mean no disrespect by that.
> 
> I dont like lines for the "sake of lines" using 200 ft of tubing just to make it look "crazy" isnt always the best answer, lol. and i absolutely cant stand when people try to spell things..lol. I prefer simplicity and compact design. BUT AGAIN thats my opinion. everyone gets excited when they start doing lines for thier first time and are anxious to show em off. COMPLETELY understandable! sometimes simpler is better.
> 
> as far as bending or flaring techniques I use different tools then most, so I dont comment on equipment I dont personally use
> 
> p.s. I hate anything under 1/2" tube and powdercoated lines too :biggrin:
> 
> my .02 cents
> *



Sorry wasn't meant to sound like a loaded question, i was just curious, i've laid out a fair bit of Cash on equipment to do this and before i start i didnt want to find something better that i shoul dhave invested in.

Completely agree about the complicated looking 'i did it because i can' set ups and the writing LOL but i do like the ones that show a little flair and creativity - hard to get right IMO


----------



## Chris

anybody ever use this bender?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Imperial-Stride-Tool-Tu...=item43a04afe82


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 4 2010, 02:11 AM~18981607
> *anybody ever use this bender?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Imperial-Stride-Tool-Tu...=item43a04afe82
> *


thats a great bender. ive used a 1/2" version and i am buying one soon. i liked it better than my Parker bender.


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2010, 10:09 PM~18837586
> *my first hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I like


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 4 2010, 12:01 PM~18983506
> *:thumbsup: I like
> *


thank you.


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Finnished this one last week.
















































After some chrome, gold and paint.























































Now off to get striped and gold leaffing.


----------



## daoriginator64

wow! that is very very nice man! i love it! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 04:15 PM~19002166
> *Finnished this one last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some chrome, gold and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to get  striped and gold leaffing.
> *


Looks great, love the Bowtie Fittings !


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

ive done hardline work before, but this is my first time hardlining hydraulics. my first setup in my 88 cutlass.


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011192
> *ive done hardline work before, but this is my first time hardlining hydraulics. my first setup in my 88 cutlass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 7 2010, 08:38 PM~19011302
> *:thumbsup: NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## calitos62

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 05:15 PM~19002166
> *Finnished this one last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some chrome, gold and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to get  striped and gold leaffing.
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

DIRTYWHITEBOY GOT MORE PIX??


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 02:15 PM~19002166
> *Finnished this one last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some chrome, gold and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to get  striped and gold leaffing.
> *


Those bowties look very familar. I can't wait to see his setup done. Looks real good , clean & simple. Not over done just right.


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Nov 9 2010, 02:25 AM~19023252
> *Those bowties look very familar. I can't wait to see his setup done. Looks real good , clean & simple. Not over done just right.
> *



Thats how I like it , not alot of tubing all over the place. Alittle can say alot.

Im working on another settup right now that wants some engraving done too. 

Ill let dude know who to look up as well as the members on here know now.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 8 2010, 11:58 PM~19022275
> *DIRTYWHITEBOY GOT MORE PIX??
> *


ill post more pics later today


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 7 2010, 07:27 PM~19011192
> *ive done hardline work before, but this is my first time hardlining hydraulics. my first setup in my 88 cutlass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Nov 6 2010, 02:41 PM~19002261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! that is very very nice man!  i love it!  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 9 2010, 09:46 AM~19024039
> *Thats how I like it , not alot of tubing all over the place.  Alittle can say alot.
> 
> Im working on another settup right now that wants some engraving done too.
> 
> Ill let dude know who to look up as well as the members on here know now.
> *


with hardlines, less is more. 


adding a shitload of hardlines just to be adding hardlines makes ANY setup look ragedy.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 04:15 PM~19002166
> *Finnished this one last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some chrome, gold and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to get  striped and gold leaffing.
> *



beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 9 2010, 09:32 AM~19024595
> *ill post more pics later today
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 12:45 PM~19025962
> *with hardlines, less is more.
> adding a shitload of hardlines just to be adding hardlines makes ANY setup look ragedy.
> *



True that. :thumbsup:


----------



## klownin04

where do u guys buy ur hardlines at?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 9 2010, 08:59 PM~19028884
> *True that. :thumbsup:
> *


thats a beautiful setup brother. i love it. ive never liked those bowtie tee blocks, but they look great on that setup.



im really liking the use of those bulkheads, im using some on an aircraft setup im building right now, i was a little apprehensive about using them, but i like the look so far.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Nov 9 2010, 09:11 PM~19028986
> *where do u guys buy ur hardlines at?
> *


i buy my stuff from a local supplier, usually they just give me what i want for free, unless i need 20 foot or its something weird that they dont normally use (like .035 wall 1/2" stainless)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 04:15 PM~19002166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by the way, AN washers look badass on bulkhead fittings. i think its 9/16" that you need on 3/8" bulkheads. kinda gives it a nice finishing touch. :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Thanks guys for the positive feed back.

The owner of the car had only 1 bowtie and wanted it mounted under the hood but he had a chromed out 3 carb settup on his motor. 

It wouldnt be seen behind them. So he said let it go then but the bowtie was all done up (like in the pic). I couldnt let it go to waist so I put my mind to it and try to figure something to do with it. 

Came up putting it as T on the pump. So call dude up and told him what I came up with but now you have to come up on another one and get it done up too.

Well anyway this is what I came up with and the tubing just fell into place.

In person you will see the pump had a kinda 3D afect cause the top, front and back.

I dont buy LRM anymore so I dont know I anyone has done this.

If not , well Im the first with concept. :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 07:16 PM~19029052
> *by the way, AN washers look badass on bulkhead fittings. i think its 9/16" that you need on 3/8" bulkheads. kinda gives it a nice finishing touch. :cheesy:
> *



What is a AN washer?

post pic


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 07:13 PM~19029019
> *thats a beautiful setup brother. i love it. ive never liked those bowtie tee blocks, but they look great on that setup.
> im really liking the use of those bulkheads, im using some on an aircraft setup im building right now, i was a little apprehensive about using them, but i like the look so far.
> *


Thanks.

I never liked them too. Looked alittle plain and I preferr not T-ing my hose under the hood.

But when the guy gave the bowtie to me done up , I couldnt leave it out of the settup.

As for the bulk heads, I love using them cause you can keep the use of too much tubing down by putting them just off the pump.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here's some old settups.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 9 2010, 06:38 PM~19028208
> *:rimshot:
> *


here we go


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

couple more


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY+Nov 9 2010, 08:57 PM~19029938-->
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 9 2010, 08:59 PM~19029952
> *couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee337

Nice & clean. 

I thought hardlining directly to the cylinder was a no-no?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 9 2010, 09:27 PM~19029147
> *What is a AN washer?
> 
> post pic
> *


the washer that goes under the nuts on aircraft pumps, like on the 777 (the ones that go under the castle nut that gets safety wired). the outside diameter is smaller than a regular washer.


i dont have pics, but I just PMed you a link to a place to buy them.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 9 2010, 11:57 PM~19029938
> *here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CLEAN SET UP HOMIE.


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 10 2010, 04:57 AM~19029938
> *here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin simple n clean - just how I like it but how do these hardlines work with the strokes in the back?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Nov 10 2010, 02:40 AM~19031715
> *Nice & clean.
> 
> I thought hardlining directly to the cylinder was a no-no?
> *


works fine as long as its done correctly




and i hope i am pointing out the obvious here, but DO NOT hardline coil over cylinders. :cheesy:


----------



## lopez's 62

T T T


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Lee337+Nov 10 2010, 01:40 AM~19031715-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice & clean.
> 
> I thought hardlining directly to the cylinder was a no-no?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 07:48 AM~19032419
> *Lookin simple n clean - just how I like it but how do these hardlines work with the strokes in the back?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 10 2010, 07:50 AM~19032429
> *works fine as long as its done correctly
> and i hope i am pointing out the obvious here, but DO NOT hardline coil over cylinders. :cheesy:
> *


coil over...... oooops. realized that right as i was connectinng them up to the rear cylinders. ive got a clever way in mind to correct it though. front and back only, no 3 wheel, no side to side. first time what can i say


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

does any one know who sells -6 braided stainless in about 12''-16'' length?. obviously i would need somethin to handle the pressure, not that shit they use for returns. thanks in advance


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 10 2010, 08:50 AM~19032989
> *does any one know who sells -6 braided stainless  in about 12''-16'' length?. obviously i would need somethin to handle the pressure, not that shit they use for returns. thanks in advance
> *


your best bet would be to build a panel. that way you can hardline into the panel and rubber to the cylinders.


----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Nov 9 2010, 10:59 PM~19029952
> *couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 6 2010, 05:15 PM~19002166
> *Finnished this one last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not hating, just asking question...

notice how on the backside of the 4 dumps, 3 of the 90 degree fittings (the three furthest away) have a 'square" style to them, while the closest one is diff? what are the 3 that are the same called? and can you purchase them in that style? the hydro supplier around here carries the other style. i was told that they are "bar stock" ??? and that they are actually a "cheaper' fitting, but i really like the way they look compared to the other ones

anyone know what i'm talkink about?

by the way, settup looks killer !!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 12 2010, 02:17 PM~19052237
> *not hating, just asking question...
> 
> notice how on the backside of the 4 dumps, 3 of the 90 degree fittings (the three furthest away) have  a 'square" style to them, while the closest one is diff?  what are the 3 that are the same called? and can you purchase them in that style? the hydro supplier around here carries the other style.  i was told that they are "bar stock" ??? and that they are actually a "cheaper' fitting, but i really like the way they look compared to the other ones
> 
> anyone know what i'm talkink about?
> 
> by the way, settup looks killer !!!
> *


the smooth ones are 2 piece and the one closest is a forged fitting.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 12 2010, 12:17 PM~19052237
> *not hating, just asking question...
> 
> notice how on the backside of the 4 dumps, 3 of the 90 degree fittings (the three furthest away) have  a 'square" style to them, while the closest one is diff?  what are the 3 that are the same called? and can you purchase them in that style? the hydro supplier around here carries the other style.  i was told that they are "bar stock" ??? and that they are actually a "cheaper' fitting, but i really like the way they look compared to the other ones
> 
> anyone know what i'm talkink about?
> 
> by the way, settup looks killer !!!
> *



When they sent me the fittings, the supplyer threw the other one in . I was gonna change it out with one in my shop but I had the same type.

So I let it go, that part of the settup will being facing the back of the trunk.

The other side where the noids are mounted are going down into the trunk tub.

Its going into a 64.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 12 2010, 03:34 PM~19052798
> *When they sent me the fittings, the supplyer threw the other one in . I was gonna change it out with one in my shop but I had the same type.
> 
> So I let it go, that part of the settup will being facing the back of the trunk.
> 
> The other side where the noids are mounted are going down into the trunk tub.
> 
> Its going into a 64.
> *


what kind of fittings do you use? Brennen?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 12 2010, 03:50 PM~19052495
> *the smooth ones are 2 piece and the one closest is a forged fitting.
> *




so when looking to buy them, i'd say "im looking for 2 peice fittings?"


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 12 2010, 04:34 PM~19052798
> *When they sent me the fittings, the supplyer threw the other one in . I was gonna change it out with one in my shop but I had the same type.
> 
> So I let it go, that part of the settup will being facing the back of the trunk.
> 
> The other side where the noids are mounted are going down into the trunk tub.
> 
> Its going into a 64.
> *



yeah its cool, i getch ya, like i said not hating, i seen that those fittings would be facing back anyways, was just using your photo to explain what kinda fittings i was looking for.


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 12 2010, 05:00 PM~19052925
> *yeah its cool, i getch ya, like i said not hating, i seen that those fittings would be facing back anyways, was just using your photo to explain what kinda fittings i was looking for.
> *


Here ya go Pete.

http://www.tompkinsind.com/catalog/adapter.asp?cat30id=2105


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 12 2010, 03:58 PM~19052916
> *so when looking to buy them, i'd say "im looking for 2 peice fittings?"
> *


yea.

you can find what you need on the Brennen website.

http://www.brennaninc.com/browsebytype.asp?pg=browsebytype


most of what you should need will fall into this category http://www.brennaninc.com/search.asp?pg=se...0and%20Adapters



just remember 2 PIECE, those are the smooth ones that look good chrome. (same fittings that Homies Hydraulics uses)


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 12 2010, 03:35 PM~19053626
> *just remember 2 PIECE, those are the smooth ones that look good chrome.
> *



Yea thats why I use too. A chromer doesnt have to polish too much off to get them smooth.

Ive seen the 1piece look like they were grounded down after they got back from chroming. 

I know the 1 piece are better but Im not doing hoppers.


Anyway I get them from here , if your buying enough, the shipping is OK.

http://www.discounthydraulichose.com/



Too I like all the diffrent fittings, sometimes the places here in town dont have the fitting I need and want to charge a grip for it to order it .

Or they want to put 2 fittings together to make one.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Nov 12 2010, 12:11 PM~19051781
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Nov 12 2010, 07:48 PM~19054129
> *
> Or they want  to put 2 fittings together to make one.
> *



yeah, that looks reeaaaall good right?  

as long as it works is all they care about


----------



## 85eldoCE

i heard that u cant hop ur shit if u got hard lines maybe a couple of times but u will have a blow out in the line some were is this tru


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Nov 13 2010, 09:14 AM~19057906
> *i heard that u cant hop ur shit if u got hard lines maybe a couple of times but u will have a blow out in the line some were is this tru
> *


hardlines hold a lot more pressure than ANY rubber hose.



if you use .065 wall 1/2" seamless tubing, your going to have to do some sick shit to make it blow.


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 13 2010, 10:59 AM~19058044
> *hardlines hold a lot more pressure than ANY rubber hose.
> if you use .065 wall 1/2" seamless tubing, your going to have to do some sick shit to make it blow.
> *


We were pressure testing a machine at the shop one day, it had a 2" tube right off of the Parker PVV142 pump with ferrule-lok fittings. Started it, built the pressure, then the fuckin tube slipped out of the ferrule and sprayed 66GPM all over the shop. I lol'd. Dude forgot to tighten the nut down all the way.


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 4 2010, 10:51 AM~18982443
> *thats a great bender. ive used a 1/2" version and i am buying one soon. i liked it better than my Parker bender.
> *


just got my bender today and it looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 14 2010, 12:24 AM~19062615
> *just got my bender today and it looks badass  :biggrin:
> *


you got the Imperial?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2010, 05:01 PM~19064741
> *you got the Imperial?
> *


yea.. for $55 brand new can't really complain, just wish I could find the 1/2" that cheap


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 14 2010, 08:12 AM~19064050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super super clean!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 14 2010, 10:12 AM~19064050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that, that is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 14 2010, 09:12 AM~19064050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well done :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

here are a couple I did........ :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

Oh yeah.... I try to only use Compression fittings and atleast .049 stainless steel..... I charge extra if the customer wants me to flare the lines and use JIC fittings,and always use Flared copper seals on the flares


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 15 2010, 04:07 PM~19073868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple I did........ :biggrin:
> *




Those are bad ass Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 15 2010, 01:07 PM~19073868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Nov 15 2010, 07:29 PM~19076167
> *Those are bad ass Bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks,I have a couple more to do this winter......


----------



## indyzmosthated

Not a great pic, but Caronto done this one for my tre


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 16 2010, 12:19 PM~19082189
> *Not a great pic, but Caronto done this one for my tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Matt,I lost all of the pics of the Tre and that other Fleetwood I did.


----------



## Classic Customs

i have a couple nice flairing tools i will be selling soon.. anyone interested pm me.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 10:36 AM~19090997
> *i have a couple nice flairing tools i will be selling soon.. anyone interested pm me.
> *


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 17 2010, 08:38 AM~19091010
> *:0
> *


end up with duplicates of the one you sent me. and im thinking i have two benders 1/2 "


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 17 2010, 11:07 AM~19091177
> *end up with duplicates of the one you sent me. and im thinking i have two benders 1/2 "
> *


see what kind of benders you got brother, im looking for an Imperial 1/2" bender. :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 17 2010, 09:10 AM~19091203
> *see what kind of benders you got brother, im looking for an Imperial 1/2" bender. :cheesy:
> *


was there one in that picture of all those imperial benders i sent you a while back? 

i will check later. a spec model number?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 17 2010, 10:10 AM~19091203
> *see what kind of benders you got brother, im looking for an Imperial 1/2" bender. :cheesy:
> *


Get the Parker,it is much more percise......both of my Imperials are collecting dust since I got my Parkers.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 17 2010, 04:19 PM~19093597
> *Get the Parker,it is much more percise......both of my Imperials are collecting dust since I got my Parkers.
> *


ive already got Parkers, the 1/2" bender sucks and its pretty new.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 17 2010, 03:54 PM~19093864
> *ive already got Parkers, the 1/2" bender sucks and its pretty new.
> *


DAMN! I will trade you my junky Imperial for your junky Parker.....it does like like this correct?


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Nov 16 2010, 01:19 PM~19082189
> *Not a great pic, but Caronto done this one for my tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 17 2010, 06:51 PM~19094712
> *DAMN! I will trade you my junky Imperial for your junky Parker.....it does like like this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


which Imperial do you have?


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2010, 09:38 AM~19109561
> *which Imperial do you have?
> *












looks ike this ...I have a 3/8-1/2


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 20 2010, 01:50 PM~19117928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks ike this ...I have a 3/8-1/2
> *


im looking for a different one


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 21 2010, 06:52 AM~19123203
> *im looking for a different one
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lowrider-Hy...omotiveQ5fTools


----------



## Alex U Faka

:cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 04:46 AM~19130901
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lowrider-Hy...omotiveQ5fTools
> *



I have that in 3/8 and 1/2 ,it get you in and out of some tight bends. I dont always use it first, just only when I need it.





















the same bend would hit the tool with the others.


----------



## fons

good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## SittinOn3

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*TTT*


----------



## mattd

Do u guyz prefer stainless steel tube & fittings polished out, or standard tube n fittings chromed..... :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Dec 21 2010, 10:21 PM~19390174
> *Do u guyz prefer stainless steel tube &  fittings polished out, or standard tube n fittings chromed..... :dunno:
> *



I do because the shine is almost the same and you dont have to worry about the chrome build up on the ends that can chip or wont screw on the fittings.


----------



## chtrone

hey i wanna order the right tools to start doing some hardlines, can u guys send some links or product numbers for flare kits and benders as well as a good source for any tutorials! thx


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Anybody have a good used Imperial Eastman 400f for sale?*


----------



## red_ghost

anyone use the mastercool flaring tools?


----------



## luciferi

I have the mastercool set. I love it, it is effortless. It has about an inch long hold on the tube so it never slips. I bought it after buying a Ridgid one that does not work on stainless. You do have to watch it if you leave it in a hot trunk because it will leak fluid.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Dec 27 2010, 10:12 PM~19436056
> *I have the mastercool set. I love it, it is effortless. It has about an inch long hold on the tube so it never slips. I bought it after buying a Ridgid one that does not work on stainless. You do have to watch it if you leave it in a hot trunk because it will leak fluid.
> *


*so it works good on stainless?*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 28 2010, 12:32 AM~19436370
> *so it works good on stainless?
> *


just buy a 400-F, you wont regret it.



the only draw back to the 400-F is making super tight bends because the die block on the 400 is thick as fuck, but if you are doing stainless its a must. 



I just bought a brand new Ridgid 377 and they upgraded the die block to help hold the material better, Ive done .049 stainless with it with no problems. but i still like my 400-F better, unless Im making some really tight 180 or 90 degree bends where I dont want a long straightaway near the flare.


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Dec 28 2010, 12:12 AM~19436056
> *I have the mastercool set. I love it, it is effortless. It has about an inch long hold on the tube so it never slips. I bought it after buying a Ridgid one that does not work on stainless. You do have to watch it if you leave it in a hot trunk because it will leak fluid.
> *


my homie bought that same one and its dope as fuck


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 23 2010, 12:32 PM~19403248
> *hey i wanna order the right tools to start doing some hardlines, can u guys send some links or product numbers for flare kits and benders as well as a good source for any tutorials! thx
> *


did you not read the entire topic :uh: :dunno: 

has a bunch of great info :wow:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Dec 23 2010, 09:43 AM~19402509
> *I do because the shine is almost the same and you dont have to worry about the chrome build up on the ends that can chip or wont screw on the fittings.
> *


Thankz for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 28 2010, 07:21 PM~19443001
> *my homie bought that same one and its dope as fuck
> *


i think i will get this instead of the 400f just to see how it is...


----------



## Windex

So out of these 2 which would be the better bender?

IMPERIAL
http://www.csnstores.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=OHP1115

RIDGID
http://store.harryepstein.com/cp/TubingBender/408.html


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 29 2010, 06:43 PM~19452042
> *So out of these 2 which would be the better bender?
> 
> IMPERIAL
> http://www.csnstores.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=OHP1115
> 
> RIDGID
> http://store.harryepstein.com/cp/TubingBender/408.html
> *


both. depends on the angle you are bending and if you're menuvering around other lines. If you ony want one bender and plan on doing some simple lines, imperial sounds like they are the best around.

also you can find them for about 1/2 that price on ebay.


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 2 2011, 11:13 AM~19481238
> *both.  depends on the angle you are bending and if you're menuvering around other lines.  If you ony want one bender and plan on doing some simple lines, imperial sounds like they are the best around.
> 
> also you can find them for about 1/2 that price on ebay.
> *


cool thanks man


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

FOR SALE! $900 TAKES THE LOT. will seperate


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19680992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE!  $900 TAKES THE LOT. will seperate
> *


i sold Tommy that brand new flaring tool. I know he hasnt used it, I can still see shredded paper in the case that I used to packing material.


that one tool alone will cost you $450 new.


----------



## caranto

Compression fittings.......they have the same pressure rating as the tubing, I charge extra to flare tubing!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 28 2010, 06:33 AM~19438394
> *just buy a 400-F, you wont regret it.
> the only draw back to the 400-F is making super tight bends because the die block on the 400 is thick as fuck, but if you are doing stainless its a must.
> I just bought a brand new Ridgid 377 and they upgraded the die block to help hold the material better, Ive done .049 stainless with it with no problems. but i still like my 400-F better, unless Im making some really tight 180 or 90 degree bends where I dont want a long straightaway near the flare.
> *


yep, i learned that a couple weeks ago. i wanted to flare a piece of tubing, but it was too short ...but it flares that stainless .049 with ease.










the tubing between the adex and the slow down is about exactly as short as you can get when flaring with the 400 F imperial. i think its 2 1/4 inch? u have to account for the tube nut and sleeve that is on the opposite end...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 24 2011, 02:25 PM~19683840
> *Compression fittings.......they have the same pressure rating as the tubing, I charge extra to flare tubing!
> *



I dont care for the compression fittings beacuse they dont slide back like the flare type as well as swevel loosely like the flare type. 

One time using the compression type stripped the nut right onto the fitting when tighting it to compress.


A good thing about using the flare type is that the nut and sleve are re-useable, theres been times where I wasnt thinking right screwed abend and to re-do the line.

So I just nip the end off and Im good to go, cant do that with compression.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 24 2011, 08:01 AM~19680992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE!  $900 TAKES THE LOT. will seperate
> *



What happend, gave up on tubing?


----------



## 64GALAXIE

wuts up guys so i hit up the shop that my job gets all of our air and hydro hoses from i asked about hardlines and the person there told me the 3/8 hardlines they carry can only handle 2000 psi would that be ok cause i know the hoses i have right now are rated at 4000 psi any help would be great thanks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Jan 24 2011, 08:44 PM~19687835
> *wuts up guys so i hit up the shop that my job gets all of our air and hydro hoses from i asked about hardlines and the person there told me the 3/8 hardlines they carry can only handle 2000 psi would that be ok cause i know the hoses i have right now are rated at 4000 psi any help would be great thanks
> *




NOPE! Too low of PSI


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 24 2011, 02:11 PM~19683693-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sold Tommy that brand new flaring tool. I know he hasnt used it, I can still see shredded paper in the case that I used to packing material.
> that one tool alone will cost you $450 new.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. shreeded shit everywere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by lone [email protected] 24 2011, 05:47 PM~19685690
> *yep, i learned that a couple weeks ago. i wanted to flare a piece of tubing, but it was too short ...but it flares that stainless .049 with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tubing between the adex and the slow down is about exactly as short as you can get when flaring with the 400 F imperial. i think its 2 1/4 inch? u have to account for the tube nut and sleeve that is on the opposite end...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dis fool got a steal :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 24 2011, 07:43 PM~19687054
> *What happend, gave up on tubing?
> *


duplicates. all but the big bender.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 25 2011, 04:28 AM~19690961
> *yep. shreeded shit everywere  :biggrin:
> dis fool got a steal  :biggrin:
> duplicates. all but the big bender.
> *


thanks again boss


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 24 2011, 07:40 PM~19687019
> *I dont care for the compression fittings beacuse they dont slide back like the flare type as well as swevel loosely like the flare type.
> 
> One time using the compression type stripped the nut right onto the fitting when tighting it to compress.
> A good thing about using the flare type is that the nut and sleve are re-useable, theres been times where I wasnt thinking right screwed abend and to re-do the line.
> 
> So I just nip the end off and Im good to go, cant do that with compression.
> *


yep ive reused the same tube nuts 4 different times. u can change up the setup anytime u want.


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 24 2011, 08:40 PM~19687019
> *I dont care for the compression fittings beacuse they dont slide back like the flare type as well as swevel loosely like the flare type.
> 
> One time using the compression type stripped the nut right onto the fitting when tighting it to compress.
> A good thing about using the flare type is that the nut and sleve are re-useable, theres been times where I wasnt thinking right screwed abend and to re-do the line.
> 
> So I just nip the end off and Im good to go, cant do that with compression.
> *


yes you can, just buy the sleeves that go in side that fitting...looks like a cone...and they are cheap


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Jan 24 2011, 09:40 PM~19687019
> *I dont care for the compression fittings beacuse they dont slide back like the flare type as well as swevel loosely like the flare type.
> 
> One time using the compression type stripped the nut right onto the fitting when tighting it to compress.
> A good thing about using the flare type is that the nut and sleve are re-useable, theres been times where I wasnt thinking right screwed abend and to re-do the line.
> 
> So I just nip the end off and Im good to go, cant do that with compression.
> *


i dont like compression fittings either. regardless of how much PSI they claim to hold, THEY WILL NEVER LOOK AS GOOD as an AN818/819 combo.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 25 2011, 09:47 AM~19692231
> *yes you can, just buy the sleeves that go in side that fitting...looks like a cone...and they are cheap
> *



You still have to replace A part regardless, with the flare both parts are still good to go and that makes a diffrents when your working on something and dont have time to go out and replace the 1 part or its the middle of the night and you cant go on farther on a build without that part.

I hate when shit like that happends or short a fitting that will hold up everything , and your on a good roll too. ( FUCK)


----------



## lvj64

jesse fab 008


----------



## lvj64

javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## lvj64

:0 javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## red_ghost

ordered a bunch of tools for hardlines at the end of last week. Still waiting for them... I hate waiting...


----------



## HEMET JORGE

This topic is great nothing but good info THANKS to everyone who has posted :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2011, 07:47 PM~19685690
> *yep, i learned that a couple weeks ago. i wanted to flare a piece of tubing, but it was too short ...but it flares that stainless .049 with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tubing between the adex and the slow down is about exactly as short as you can get when flaring with the 400 F imperial. i think its 2 1/4 inch? u have to account for the tube nut and sleeve that is on the opposite end...
> *


the die block on the 400-F is real thick, but thats what makes to flare thick stainless without slipping.



i took these pics to help show people the difference.

the Imperial 400-F on the left and the Ridgid 377 on the right.

notice the difference in the straight run between the bend and the flare. the 400-F has a thicker block and cant make flare tight runs, where the 377 has a thinner block and can flare tight runs.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19770121
> *the die block on the 400-F is real thick, but thats what makes to flare thick stainless without slipping.
> i took these pics to help show people the difference.
> 
> the Imperial 400-F on the left and the Ridgid 377 on the right.
> 
> notice the difference in the straight run between the bend and the flare. the 400-F has a thicker block and cant make flare tight runs, where the 377 has a thinner block and can flare tight runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I noticed the thickness diffrence too on mine, so I pull out one or the other as needed.

ALSO , where did you get the blue tubing nuts sleves at, are the steel or aluminum?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 2 2011, 08:26 PM~19770474
> *I noticed the thickness diffrence too on mine, so I pull out one or the other as needed.
> 
> ALSO , where did you get the blue tubing nuts  sleves at, are the steel or aluminum?
> *


they are Aeroquip aluminum AN818/819.


----------



## lvj64

:angry: jesse fab 008jesse fab 008


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 06:34 PM~19770574
> *they are Aeroquip aluminum AN818/819.
> *




Will they hold up to the hydraulic pressure.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 2 2011, 10:37 PM~19772023
> *Will they hold up to the hydraulic pressure.
> *


same psi rating as steel.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

cool thanks for the info.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 06:00 PM~19770121
> *the die block on the 400-F is real thick, but thats what makes to flare thick stainless without slipping.
> i took these pics to help show people the difference.
> 
> the Imperial 400-F on the left and the Ridgid 377 on the right.
> 
> notice the difference in the straight run between the bend and the flare. the 400-F has a thicker block and cant make flare tight runs, where the 377 has a thinner block and can flare tight runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep thats exactly what i meant.


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## red_ghost

I'm getting sick of waiting for my hardline tools to come ups. They were delayed 2 days because of weather...


----------



## lvj64

:angry:


----------



## AndrewH

I been creeping all over looking for some cheap tools to play with. Some look like theyd work really good state mild steel is at the top of their spectrum. Maybe for $10-20 they'd be worth the try


----------



## red_ghost

just got my mastercool 71480. Just waiting for my tubing now from hydroholics


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 09:03 AM~19793998
> *just got my mastercool 71480.  Just waiting for my tubing now from hydroholics
> *


how much did they charge you for the tubing, and in what lenghts?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2011, 12:29 PM~19794868
> *how much did they charge you for the tubing, and in what lenghts?
> *


I bought 3 pipes @ 5ft a piece. It was 85 + shipping


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 01:26 PM~19795144
> *I bought 3 pipes @ 5ft a piece.  It was 85 + shipping
> *


 :wow: 

maybe i should start selling again


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2011, 05:55 PM~19796208
> *:wow:
> 
> maybe i should start selling again
> *


 :werd:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

here in my town I got a quote for a customer $85 for 20ft of 1/2 0.49 stainless ( I think that was the wall size)


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 12:26 PM~19795144
> *I bought 3 pipes @ 5ft a piece.  It was 85 + shipping
> *


is it already hand polished :wow:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 5 2011, 12:26 PM~19795144
> *I bought 3 pipes @ 5ft a piece.  It was 85 + shipping
> *



steal or stainless?


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 6 2011, 12:33 AM~19798941
> *steal or stainless?
> *


stainless 3/8" .049 medical grade


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19798232
> *is it already hand polished  :wow:
> *


I don't think so, I'm still waiting for it. His communication hasn't been very good. He claims he shipped it and was going to get me the tracking number but never did. was that price high? I didn't really shop around.


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 5 2011, 08:11 PM~19796891
> *here in my town I got a quote for a customer $85 for 20ft of 1/2  0.49 stainless ( I think that was the wall size)
> *


ouch.

i usually pay $1 a foot. most of the time i get 5-6 foot pieces for free of 3/8" and 1/2" .049 stainless. 


i did pay a lot for some 1/2" .033 wall stainless, but the place i buy from dont keep that in stock, so it was a special order. still didnt pay over $2 a foot though.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2011, 11:15 AM~19800613
> *ouch.
> 
> i usually pay $1 a foot. most of the time i get 5-6 foot pieces for free of 3/8" and 1/2" .049 stainless.
> i did pay a lot for some 1/2" .033 wall stainless, but the place i buy from dont keep that in stock, so it was a special order. still didnt pay over $2 a foot though.
> *


damn. i feel ripped off now. :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19800689
> *damn.  i feel ripped off now. :angry:
> *


ive been buying fittings from this place for 15 years now. so i get great deals.


but still, texasgold could sell hardline a lot cheaper and he always had good feedback when he sold on here!!!!!!!! everyone he sold to had good things to say.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2011, 10:15 AM~19800613
> *ouch.
> 
> i usually pay $1 a foot. most of the time i get 5-6 foot pieces for free of 3/8" and 1/2" .049 stainless.
> i did pay a lot for some 1/2" .033 wall stainless, but the place i buy from dont keep that in stock, so it was a special order. still didnt pay over $2 a foot though.
> *



No ouch, I didnt buy any , I just got a price from the Parker store. But you know it might have been the price for 2 sticks because I usely pay about 1.50 to 2.00 a foot for 3/8. Anyway I was price checking for another person.

And get my fittings on here.


http://www.discounthydraulichose.com/SAE_3...ttings_s/24.htm


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 6 2011, 11:06 AM~19800957
> *No ouch, I didnt buy any , I just got a price from the Parker store. But you know it might have been the price for 2 sticks because I usely pay about 1.50 to 2.00 a foot for 3/8.  Anyway I was price checking for another person.
> 
> And get my fittings on here.
> http://www.discounthydraulichose.com/SAE_3...ttings_s/24.htm
> *


ive ordered fittings from them before ^^^ good website.


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## Big Worm

*Good stuff ..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## red_ghost

looks like my hardlines haven't shipped yet. I've ordered and the payment has been clear for over 2 weeks now. Hydroholics isn't very quick at communicating or returning pms. first they said they were waiting for the payment to clear. then they ignored my pms. then they told me they don't have any hardlines in stock but they should be in the next day. then they ignore me some more but offered me a shirt for all the trouble. :uh:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 12 2011, 03:54 PM~19853372
> *looks like my hardlines haven't shipped yet.  I've ordered and the payment has been clear for over 2 weeks now.  Hydroholics isn't very quick at communicating or returning pms.  first they said they were waiting for the payment to clear.  then they ignored my pms.  then they told me they don't have any hardlines in stock but they should be in the next day.  then they ignore me some more but offered me a shirt for all the trouble.  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 12 2011, 03:54 PM~19853372
> *looks like my hardlines haven't shipped yet.  I've ordered and the payment has been clear for over 2 weeks now.  Hydroholics isn't very quick at communicating or returning pms.  first they said they were waiting for the payment to clear.  then they ignored my pms.  then they told me they don't have any hardlines in stock but they should be in the next day.  then they ignore me some more but offered me a shirt for all the trouble.  :uh:
> *



Nothing on them personaly, but I would look for some line in your town, just look in the phone book and make some calls.

The shipping on the stuff has got to high due to it being longs pieces no matter what it weighs.

Good thing for me I live in a town that is big on farming and oilfeilds and there is alot of places to choose from for my stuff.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

WILL 3/8 STAINLESS STEEL .035 WALL BE GOOD FOR A LAY N PLAY SETUP...ITS NOT A HOPPER.....


----------



## implala66

has anyone used the blue tube nuts and sleves from Summit Racing???


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 15 2011, 08:34 AM~19874520
> *has anyone used the blue tube nuts and sleves from Summit Racing???
> *



Tattoo has, he said they will hold up to hydraulic pressure. Post up a link on them Ive was thinking of changing up mine on my settup.


----------



## red_ghost

I haven't seen it in here, but what grade of stainless should be used?


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd+Feb 15 2011, 10:44 AM~19874595-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo has, he said they will hold up to hydraulic pressure.  Post up a link on them  Ive was thinking of changing up mine on my settup.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 08:34 PM~19770574
> *they are Aeroquip aluminum AN818/819.
> *


I should of been specific, Summit Racing brand................

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-220833-2/
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-220834-2/


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 15 2011, 10:44 AM~19874595
> *Tattoo has, he said they will hold up to hydraulic pressure.  Post up a link on them  Ive was thinking of changing up mine on my settup.
> *


the ones i use are made by Aeroquip.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 14 2011, 05:13 PM~19868458
> *WILL 3/8 STAINLESS STEEL .035 WALL BE GOOD FOR A LAY N PLAY SETUP...ITS NOT A HOPPER.....
> *


it WILL hold the pressure just fine.



the problem is bending it. thin wall tubing like that tries to collapse when you do any bend 90 or over.


----------



## lvj64

I read the whole topic, bought some tools, tubing and some beer, what do you think?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

looks good , did the topic make alot EZ-er than you think or was were you lost at first?


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 15 2011, 12:21 PM~19876357
> *it WILL hold the pressure just fine.
> the problem is bending it. thin wall tubing like that tries to collapse when you do any bend 90 or over.
> *


the bender my buddy lent me is sick and bends the ss 035 no probs at all even up to 180 degree....my only concern was pressure....this topics helped out sooo much and i cant wait to get started


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Feb 15 2011, 07:53 PM~19879452
> *I read the whole topic, bought some tools, tubing and some beer, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea sounds like my garage action, only i drink bud light. good work. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

all i gotta say is who needs a gym when you have 1/2 inch stainless .049 wall to bend. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 15 2011, 12:42 PM~19875758
> *I haven't seen it in here, but what grade of stainless should be used?
> *


304 is fine but 316 is better, but really no need for it, just wasting money


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19880586
> *all i gotta say is who needs a gym when you have 1/2 inch stainless .049 wall to bend.  :biggrin:
> *


try cutting 6, 20ft sticks with a tubing cutter :uh:


----------



## lvj64

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Feb 15 2011, 08:53 PM~19879452
> *I read the whole topic, bought some tools, tubing and some beer, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  .049 wall thick stainless steel fuk N expensive dont know were you got it for 60 buks :uh:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 15 2011, 09:11 PM~19880332
> *the bender my buddy lent me is sick and bends the ss 035 no probs at all even up to 180 degree....my only concern was pressure....this topics helped out sooo much and i cant wait to get started
> *


 :yes: One of mine favorite topicz......


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 16 2011, 03:11 AM~19880332
> *the bender my buddy lent me is sick and bends the ss 035 no probs at all even up to 180 degree....my only concern was pressure....this topics helped out sooo much and i cant wait to get started
> *


must be nice eh


----------



## caranto




----------



## caranto




----------



## HEMET JORGE

Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can you tell me what size lines those are, Thanks


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 18 2011, 12:53 PM~19902507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass work, how did u flare the line that joins the 2 oil coolers?


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 18 2011, 02:43 PM~19902438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

WHATS EVERYONES THOUGHTS ON SECO SEALS FOR THE HARDLINES........


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by wickedcutlass_@Feb 22 2011, 01:53 AM~19930256
> *WHATS EVERYONES THOUGHTS ON SECO SEALS FOR THE HARDLINES........
> *


You only need them if you have a damaged cone on your fitting or if your setup is exposed to extreme temperatures like in outer space.


----------



## red_ghost

finally got my tubing. That mastercool flare tool kicks ass. Its literally as easy as turning it, closing a little valve and squeezing. flares .049 like butter. the little holders for each size tubing also work well in a vice to hold the tubing as you use a cutter on it.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 22 2011, 05:16 AM~19930895
> *You only need them if you have a damaged cone on your fitting or if your setup is exposed to extreme temperatures like in outer space.*


the future of lowriding.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 22 2011, 04:39 PM~19933559
> *finally got my tubing.  That mastercool flare tool kicks ass.  Its literally as easy as turning it, closing a little valve and squeezing.  flares .049 like butter.  the little holders for each size tubing also work well in a vice to hold the tubing as you use a cutter on it.
> *



whats the prt#


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Feb 22 2011, 03:13 PM~19933824
> *whats the prt#
> *


71480. they're about $300 on ebay. i'll see if I can remember to get a video to show how it works.


----------



## Unity_Jon

Flare Tool Flier


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 18 2011, 12:53 PM~19902507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i have always liked your work. whats car is this?


----------



## Ahhwataday

SHIZAM!!!

Some nice pics in here


----------



## red_ghost

so far i'm learning a lot with hardlines. the only thing I don't like about this mastercool tool is its hard to see when its completely flared. I've overflared the line a few times now causing it to split. also sometimes the outside of the flare doesn't look even, but the inside looks fine...

This may also be caused by me doing something wrong...


----------



## luciferi

if you are over flaring then you are pushing tubing too far in on the holder. I had the same problem when I first started using the mastercool. Slide the tube even with step inside the die. Also don't try too keep pumping after it stops or you will mess up the cone. I messed up a cone by doing that.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Feb 24 2011, 01:56 AM~19947686
> *if you are over flaring then you are pushing tubing too far in on the holder. I had the same problem when I first started using the mastercool. Slide the tube even with step inside the die. Also don't try too keep pumping after it stops or you will mess up the cone. I messed up a cone by doing that.
> *


I had it flush with the end of the die.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 23 2011, 08:39 AM~19940067
> *so far i'm learning a lot with hardlines.  the only thing I don't like about this mastercool tool is its hard to see when its completely flared.  I've overflared the line a few times now causing it to split.  also sometimes the outside of the flare doesn't look even, but the inside looks fine...
> 
> This may also be caused by me doing something wrong...
> *


is the steel tubing SEAM or SEAMLESS??? when im flaring i keep a fitting on the table , take the tubing out and test fit the tubing onto the fitting without threaded it, just to gauge how good is goings to fit. at first i was over flaring. it doesnt take much to flare the tubing. you shouldnt have to put much effort or really crank down on it. let the tool do the work for you.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I like that , looks sweet. Right click save.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 07:45 AM~19957640
> *I like that , looks sweet.  Right click save.
> *




Hold up bro, wheres the slowdown?


----------



## ohh_geaa

Hey homies quick question on hardlines, how is it to hop with them can you get big inches wit em????


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 07:04 AM~19957715
> *Hold up bro, wheres the slowdown?
> *


haha slow downs and checks are goin tobe hiddin under the steel plate....  i didnt forget :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 25 2011, 09:48 AM~19958351
> *haha slow downs and checks are goin tobe hiddin under the steel plate....  i didnt forget :biggrin:
> *


is that pump plate stainless? did u make that?


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Kool Homeboy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: are u gona hardline the bottom of the plate I would think so, how about a pic of the underside when you get that done


----------



## 250/604

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 24 2011, 11:37 PM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks awesome man,where are you getting your fittings and line from...local?


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

yeah man all local........pm me if u wanna know where to get all the shit from ......as for the underneath its prob not gettting hardlined but we will seee.....the underneather is not goin tobe seen at all so didnt wanna spend the tmie on hardlines.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 25 2011, 03:46 PM~19960534
> *yeah man all local........pm me if u wanna know where to get all the shit from ......as for the underneath its prob not gettting hardlined but we will seee.....the underneather is not goin tobe seen at all so didnt wanna spend the tmie on hardlines.
> *


Yeah I guess that would be waste of time and tubing you plan on using hoses and fittings??? I have something similar in the works and just trying to get an idea of what ill be using or needing would like to c how you plumb the bottom, Kool setup :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is where a revers block would come into play, I posted up about a month ago for who has them.

You could have put the check valves and slow downs on top of the blocks and they would look like a mirror image of the other.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 08:16 PM~19961516
> *This is where a like a mirror image of the other.  :thumbsup:
> *


did you get that reversed block made????


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19961545
> *did you get that reversed block made????
> *



No, but I drilled one out that will work out, but I have to get the old ports aluminum welded.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 06:28 PM~19961599
> *No, but I drilled one out that will work out, but I have to get the old ports aluminum welded.
> *


You posted them on this topic ???


----------



## 64GALAXIE

ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN GET HARDLINES AT A GOOD PRICE NEAR THE LA AREA?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Feb 25 2011, 06:41 PM~19961703
> *You posted them on this topic ???
> *




Na, I didnt post up the block that I re drilled . The pics I have of it didnt come out any good. I was waiting till I did better ones before post it up.


But fuck it , here they are.



I figured if I get a block and and rotated it on the side and drilled , the block can be made into a revers block.

























Then threaded it , you can see the old ports, the need to be welded up.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Right on didn't even know you could do that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Feb 25 2011, 07:51 PM~19962264
> *Right on didn't even know you could do that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Had to figure out something, no one wasnt makeing any 

(or wanted to make any) ,but they were made at one time.


The revers block could make a settup look good , not just in a whammy settup but in a settup where you can run your dumps on the other side to tuck your hoses better. And so on.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

I got a question I notice on some aircraft setups the check valves have a glass on them u can c the oil are they checks or something else and what was the purpose for that :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Feb 25 2011, 09:13 PM~19962817
> *I got a question I notice on some aircraft setups the check valves have a glass on them u can c the oil are they checks or something else and what was the purpose for that  :dunno:
> *




That one I cant help you on, you gonna have to ask in the aircraft topic.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 09:31 PM~19962959
> *That one I cant help you on, you gonna have to ask in the aircraft topic.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic7impala

4 pumps 8 batt 1/2 hard lines in my 67 SS :biggrin:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Feb 25 2011, 04:28 PM~19961210
> *Yeah I guess that would be waste of time and tubing you plan on using hoses and fittings??? I have something similar in the works and just trying to get an idea of what ill be using or needing would like to c how you plumb the bottom, Kool setup  :thumbsup:
> *


i maybe doing the plumbing underneath this weekend soo i will post a pic when its done...id like to see ur setup when u get goin on it


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 25 2011, 05:16 PM~19961516
> *This is where a revers block would come into play, I posted up about a month ago for who has them.
> 
> You could have put the check valves and slow downs on top of the blocks and they would look like a mirror image of the other.
> *



yeahhhh i wasnt wanting to put the checks and slowdowns on top....i wanted it super clean looking and to hide all that stuff....the idea of the reverse block wouldnt a center presure and side return do the same thing as what your talkn about. :dunno:


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 26 2011, 01:14 AM~19964457
> *i maybe doing the plumbing underneath this weekend soo i will post a pic when its done...id like to see ur setup when u get goin on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Feb 25 2011, 10:19 PM~19963356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 pumps 8 batt 1/2 hard lines in my 67 SS  :biggrin:
> *


thats nice idea :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by Big_M_Canada_@Feb 26 2011, 01:43 AM~19964574
> *yeahhhh i wasnt wanting to put the checks and slowdowns on top....i wanted it super clean looking and to hide all that stuff....the idea of the reverse block wouldnt a center presure and side return do the same thing as what your talkn about. :dunno:
> *


My thoughs of having the check valves away from the pump is that when you pump the oil to your system, once the the flow stops theres now a back pressure in the line between the gear pac and the check valve. You might hear the pump back up after hitting the switch.

This might not mean anything , just in the olden days when this would happen the gear pac seals would blow or the gear would snap inside.

But that was Fenner gears.




As for using a center pressure block, thats been an option. But if you going with regular blocks in a whammey settup theres always an offset on the way how the ports line up back to back and one side will show the airstem. 
Having the pumps look like a morrior image of each other seems to flow better to the eye.



Heres a mini pump settup with a revers block. I dont like the way the lines done but you can get the idea.

Theres is a few advantages having the revers block. Even if you were to run the pumps sepreatly, you could tuck them in the side of a trunk to give you more space and a cleaner look.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 26 2011, 10:54 AM~19966030
> *My thoughs of having the check valves away from the pump is that when you pump the oil to your system, once the the flow stops theres now a back pressure in the line between the gear pac and the check valve.  You might hear the pump back up after hitting the switch.
> 
> This  might not mean anything , just in the olden days when this would happen the gear pac seals would blow or the gear would snap inside.
> 
> But that was Fenner gears.
> As for using a center pressure block, thats been an option.  But if you going  with regular blocks in a whammey settup theres always an offset on the way how the ports line up back to back and one side will show the airstem.
> Having the pumps look like a morrior image of each other seems to flow better to the eye.
> Heres a mini pump settup with a revers block. I dont like the way the lines done but you can get the idea.
> 
> Theres is a few advantages having the revers block. Even if you were to run the pumps sepreatly, you could tuck them in the side of a trunk to give you more space  and a cleaner look.
> 
> *


is that the american hydraulic wammy from lrm for 699, late 90s early 2000


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2011, 07:32 PM~19968829
> *is that the american hydraulic wammy from lrm for 699, late 90s early 2000
> *



Yea, they were botton of the line , there componets could have been better.

But I do like the revers block. I came up on a settup like this when a friend of mine had me re-do his settup in his car. He was having too much problems with the pumps and dumps.

So we went with all new stuff, and he left the old stuff with me.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 27 2011, 12:32 AM~19970593
> *Yea, they were botton of the line , there componets could have been better.
> 
> But I do like the revers block. I came up on a settup like this when a friend of mine had me re-do his settup in his car. He was having too much problems with the pumps and dumps.
> 
> So we went with all new stuff, and he left the old stuff with me.
> *


what was it about those setups that caused problems?


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 02:35 AM~19970912
> *what was it about those setups that caused problems?
> *



Well the one I worked on , the checked valves were leaking so I feel they must low quality and the dump tops werent plastic coated under the cap. Thay were just a wire spool. 
The gears were(if I remember right) kinda home made looking aluminum body, it wasnt a china gear.

Everything looked to be made in house except the motor.


----------



## capricesun

Can you run 1/2 inch lines from the pump all the way to the front cylinders, or you need to put them on hoses? and also for the rear as well?


----------



## lvj64

> _Originally posted by lvj64_@Feb 15 2011, 08:53 PM~19879452
> *I read the whole topic, bought some tools, tubing and some beer, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there


----------



## Unity_Jon

Nice ! what did you uses to polish them, they look good.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS+Feb 28 2011, 04:12 AM~19978100-->
> 
> 
> 
> didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unity_Jon_@Feb 28 2011, 07:02 AM~19978318
> *Nice !  what did you uses to polish them, they look good.
> *




X2 what did you use ? 

they look bad ass !!!!!


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

used a bench grinder with polish wheel and a buffing wheel.....used the green jewlers rouge shit.....pretty sure thats what its called....comes in a green brick


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 11:50 AM~19980294
> *used a bench grinder with polish wheel and a buffing wheel.....used the green jewlers rouge shit.....pretty sure thats what its called....comes in a green brick
> *


green or white works the same. or just about. nice polish job. :0 :wow:


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 04:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good

You got a before pic?


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 11 2009, 01:34 PM~12670118
> *hey guys theres like a million hard line threads out there...lets try to keep it all in one, that way guys can just glance at one thread, and maybe their question will already be answered...
> *


cool topic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 09:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good.
Thats the fun part. Nothing is as easy to polish as hardlines....


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 03:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## benz88

so you guys use stainless seamless or just normal seamless hydraulic tubing?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2011, 09:41 AM~19908830
> *badass work, how did u flare the line that joins the 2 oil coolers?
> *


stainless swedge lock compression fittings.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 05:07 AM~19939315
> *i have always liked your work. whats car is this?
> *


Jeremy Roy (INDIVIDUALS)


----------



## caranto

My latest Install











sorry so big!


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 8 2011, 01:22 PM~20043623
> *My latest Install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big!
> *


 :worship: :worship: thats the most badass trunk ive seen in a longtime.....very nice man very nice


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 12:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Tyler!


----------



## Don Pedro

Street bubble caprice..


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 8 2011, 02:09 PM~20043159
> *so you guys use stainless seamless or just normal seamless hydraulic tubing?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 25 2011, 12:37 AM~19956571
> *okay so this is my first attemp at doin hardlines.......ive done it the way i wanted it to look.....with all the tips and info in this thread it made it go smooth.....jst praying ive flared them all right and there wont be any problems.....now time to get the lines polished and get it finished......thanks everyone for the tips they've posted.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fantastic job.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 03:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

so i finally got the rack and pumps and stuff back in the trunk........jst gotta finish a few things and its all done......thanks for all the info from this topic and all the helpfull people.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 9 2011, 01:06 PM~20051867
> *:biggrin:
> *



well hydraulic tube has tobe seamless....soo its ur choice is u wanna use stainless steel seamless or jst regular steel seamless.......regular steel u gotta chrome......stainless u can polish.....ive found the stainless shines brighter.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Mar 13 2011, 12:54 AM~20079382
> *so i finally got the rack and pumps and stuff back in the trunk........jst gotta finish a few things and its all done......thanks for all the info from this topic and all the helpfull people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope no leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2011, 09:04 AM~20080486
> *hope no leaks.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too......should there be any........is there areas where they are more likely to happen....


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Mar 13 2011, 12:54 AM~20079382
> *so i finally got the rack and pumps and stuff back in the trunk........jst gotta finish a few things and its all done......thanks for all the info from this topic and all the helpfull people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this setup i was think thinkin of doing somthing like this in my link


----------



## dirty_duece

i just finished this one its not perfect but it looks good


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Mar 13 2011, 01:56 AM~20079385
> *well hydraulic tube has tobe seamless....soo its ur choice is u wanna use stainless steel seamless or jst regular steel seamless.......regular steel u gotta chrome......stainless u can polish.....ive found the stainless shines brighter.
> *


ok thanks :biggrin: just what i needed to know :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 13 2011, 02:00 PM~20081800
> *ok thanks :biggrin:  just what i needed to know :biggrin:
> *


 are is seamless and welded stainless tube but the seamless holds more pressure.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Mar 13 2011, 12:57 PM~20081468
> *yeah me too......should there be any........is there areas where they are more likely to happen....
> *


id be lying if i said that i have done a hardline trunk and didnt have any leaks. there is always something that is going to have a slight drip, but all it takes is a quick tighten of the fitting and its fixed. some fittings for some reason require more torque than others, i guess it depends on the amount u flare them if u are using a manual hand flaring tool. i use the 11/16 flare wrench fitting for the actual tube nut and then a cresent to hold down the other end of the fitting and get to crankin :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

T T T


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20081661
> *i just finished this one its not perfect but it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 8 2011, 04:22 PM~20043623
> *My latest Install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry so big!
> *


to me, hardlining is relaxing. so im gonna go out on a limb and say you must be one laid back mofo. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 14 2011, 12:39 PM~20088151
> *to me, hardlining is relaxing. so im gonna go out on a limb and say you must be one laid back mofo. :biggrin:
> *


Yes I am laid back  but the next day I am always sore from bending .049 S/S it hard on a little guy like me. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:fool2:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 14 2011, 02:01 PM~20089046
> *Yes I am laid back   but the next day I am always sore from bending .049 S/S it hard on a little guy like me. :biggrin:
> *


u gotta lean into it.....049 SS 1/2 is no punk trying to bend 180s...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Mar 14 2011, 04:01 PM~20089046
> *Yes I am laid back   but the next day I am always sore from bending .049 S/S it hard on a little guy like me. :biggrin:
> *


i did some 1/2" .049 SS yesterday. it definitely dont bend by itself.



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2011, 11:00 PM~20092877
> *u gotta lean into it.....049 SS 1/2 is no punk trying to bend 180s...
> *


i mount my benders in a vise and my workbench weighs around 120lbs. i usually keep jack stands and battery chargers on the bottom shelf to weight it down, otherwise, that bitch wont stay in one spot.


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 15 2011, 12:00 AM~20092877-->
> 
> 
> 
> u gotta lean into it.....049 SS 1/2 is no punk trying to bend 180s...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2011, 07:35 AM~20094913
> *i did some 1/2" .049 SS yesterday. it definitely dont bend by itself.
> i mount my benders in a vise and my workbench weighs around 120lbs. i usually keep jack stands and battery chargers on the bottom shelf to weight it down, otherwise, that bitch wont stay in one spot.
> *



Never thought of putting it into the vise....... thanks homie !


----------



## goinlow

How do the Imperial Swivel handle benders hold up ? Seen a few on Ebay.... any thoughts ?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2011, 04:35 AM~20094913
> *i did some 1/2" .049 SS yesterday. it definitely dont bend by itself.
> i mount my benders in a vise and my workbench weighs around 120lbs. i usually keep jack stands and battery chargers on the bottom shelf to weight it down, otherwise, that bitch wont stay in one spot.
> *


i use a vise too once i get it started... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Mar 15 2011, 06:49 AM~20094934
> *Never thought of putting it into the vise.......    thanks homie !
> *


most hand benders are actually designed to be vise mounted.



i use some magnetic rubber jaws (no ****) to protect them so they dont get shredded.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

What are you working on Homeboy I see some nice hardlines in the back ground


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2011, 01:29 PM~20097688
> *most hand benders are actually designed to be vise mounted.
> i use some magnetic rubber jaws (no ****) to protect them so they dont get shredded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WildChild

so how can i post some pics got a few tools that i wanted to share with you guys


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19978100
> *didnt get much done this weekend other than polished all the lines and fittings...almost there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW DID YOU JUST BUFF/POLISH THE LINES WITH A BUFFER OR DID YOU GET THEM CHROMED. AND IS THIS MATERIAL STAINLESS STEEL? LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## WildChild

thats how polished stainless looks like. if you do the math its cheaper and less headaches to do stainless over steel.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20102917
> *NOW DID YOU JUST BUFF/POLISH THE LINES WITH A BUFFER OR DID YOU GET THEM CHROMED. AND IS THIS MATERIAL STAINLESS STEEL? LOOKS GOOD..
> *


IMO stainless lines are better than chrome. never rust.


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 16 2011, 08:15 AM~20104876
> *thats how polished stainless looks like. if you do the math its cheaper and less headaches to do stainless over steel.
> *


Wow who is this Homeboy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

I couldnt pass this up, so I picked it up from Craigslist........... $35.00


----------



## benz88

very nice.


----------



## El Enemigo

Whats a good tube bender.thankz


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 15 2011, 11:45 PM~20102648
> *so how can i post some pics got a few tools that i wanted to share with you guys
> *


Call me I will tell you how... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

got some of these if anyone is interested.


----------



## 604TYLERMAJESTICS

well i finally got it all hooked up and working.....minus plumbing the dumps backwards and forgetting to tighten a few things it is all good.


----------



## rightwire

just did this on my 59


----------



## goinlow

anyone ever use ridgid 51917 1/2 lever bender ??? Is it better than a Imperial Eastman ???


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

So are Swegelok benders pretty good? :dunno: I didn't see much said about them.


----------



## matttatts

TTT


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by 604TYLERMAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20204694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i finally got it all hooked up and working.....minus plumbing the dumps backwards and forgetting to tighten a few things it is all good.
> *



looks awesome !


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 29 2011, 12:10 AM~20207377
> *just did this on my 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 22 2011, 02:44 PM~19934014
> *71480.  they're about $300 on ebay.  i'll see if I can remember to get a video to show how it works.
> *



*order extra flare blocks with this tool. I have had one for 4 yrs, and I love it... i just never shared..lol.. but now that the secret is out, lol buy extra blocks. they crack in the center from being tightened down I have 3 extra sets of the 1/2" just in case. had one split in the middle of a hardline job with the car needed to be at a show the next day, and no possibility of getting a new one in time. you can also put a quick disconnect air over hydraulic pedal to it and bench mount it :biggrin: but you didnt hear that frome me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## slowhoe2001

where do you guys get your stainless tubing and fittings?online somewhere?? whats the thickness sidewall?


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by slowhoe2001_@Apr 21 2011, 10:08 AM~20387861
> *where do you guys get your stainless tubing and fittings?online somewhere?? whats the thickness sidewall?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516515
hit him up and he will hook it up !


----------



## slowhoe2001

great thx man!


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 29 2011, 12:10 AM~20207377
> *just did this on my 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Mar 13 2011, 04:34 PM~20081661
> *i just finished this one its not perfect but it looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How does that work with the rear cylinders? The rear cylinders move around so wouldnt that break the lines?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 29 2011, 02:10 AM~20207377
> *just did this on my 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 1 2011, 10:58 AM~20459346
> *How does that work with the rear cylinders? The rear cylinders move around so wouldnt that break the lines?
> *


if its coil under the cylinders wont move up and down they might twist a little bit...


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## Z3dr0ck




----------



## rememberFROGG




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Z3dr0ck_@May 15 2011, 01:11 PM~20556867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass right there :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd

:rimshot:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE

Psycho631 said:


> How does that work with the rear cylinders? The rear cylinders move around so wouldnt that break the lines?


they wont move too much if there coil under


----------



## CoupeDTS

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS

pretty simple hardlines but looks good.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

CoupeDTS said:


> pretty simple hardlines but looks good.


I like it, looks clean !!!


----------



## goinlow

StreetDreamsCC said:


> I like it, looks clean !!!


X2 nice and simple....


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*

T T T


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Let keep bumping this recap for the people that don't want to read all 33 pages.

**3/8" tubing = #6 hose
*1/2" tubing =#8 hose
*37* flare is needed
*Compression fitting info
*List of tubing benders info
****Recommend** 
**Avoid
*List or flare tools info**
**Recommend
****Avoid*

Let keep this part simple and easy with just facts and quick product opinion.

Keep it going!


----------



## Jack Bauer

dirty_duece said:


> i just finished this one its not perfect but it looks good


 THAT'S HIDEOUS.


----------



## STRICTLY1

Z3dr0ck said:


>


 Strictly Business CustomsHome of Black Widow Hydraulics I used 1/2" x .065 wall seamless tubing on this build but I sell all hardline from steel to stainless to yellow zinc and nuts, sleeves, and fittings


----------



## lone star

CoupeDTS said:


> pretty simple hardlines but looks good.


this looks great. i love simple setups.


----------



## i rep

trunks a mes but u get tha idea about 75 percent done


----------



## daoriginator64

my first hardlined setup


----------



## Unity_Jon

Well i had a go, it was my first attempt after patiently collecting a rigid pipe flare tool (not easy to find in the UK) and a rigid pipe bender, its far from perfect and i learnt a hell of a lot by making mistakes, cant afford to do it again for some time so will have to live with it, i have enough spare pipe to replace one of the lines that looks out of place but after 3 failed attempts at getting it to match the opposite side i need to re-think. I was happy to go with the industrial confusion look rather than the neat and low impact look because i didnt have the space to hide the components.

need to clean it all up now


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTTuffin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Bump


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks nice


----------



## daoriginator64

redid my setup


----------



## Hawaiian Built




----------



## kasem1963

CoupeDTS said:


> pretty simple hardlines but looks good.


real clean n creative, nice work!


----------



## Afterlife

Z3dr0ck said:


>


Are there is way to get the spare tire out??


----------



## STRICTLY1

Afterlife said:


> Are there is way to get the spare tire out??


 It was put there for cosmetic looks only we were gonna make the wheel spin but the funding and time frame we had ran out


----------



## Afterlife

STRICTLY1 said:


> It was put there for cosmetic looks only we were gonna make the wheel spin but the funding and time frame we had ran out


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


now thats clean...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


I really like this look.


----------



## SW713

here's my hardline setup my homie and club brother EZY did. we just finished it for a show we had on sunday, so there are some small details to work out and some things to add that we didn't have time for......but we'll get it!


----------



## SW713

lone star said:


> id be lying if i said that i have done a hardline trunk and didnt have any leaks. there is always something that is going to have a slight drip, but all it takes is a quick tighten of the fitting and its fixed. some fittings for some reason require more torque than others, i guess it depends on the amount u flare them if u are using a manual hand flaring tool. i use the 11/16 flare wrench fitting for the actual tube nut and then a cresent to hold down the other end of the fitting and get to crankin :biggrin:


stainless and swagelocks, NEVER leak....mine didn't


----------



## red63rag

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


 all time favorite!!!


----------



## roadboy

i have two questions that may or may have not been asked. what is the minimum psi rating on tubing when considering it for hardlining a hydro setup? if you didn't want the shiny aspect of the hardlines could you use mild steel line with like a 7000 or 9000 psi rating and paint and pinstripe them?


----------



## caranto

"Imperial Indian" I just finished the Hydro/Audio install.....


----------



## backyardmini

hosscutlass said:


> i just got 20ft of stainless steel 3\8ths 0.049wall for $60
> and my fittings are like $1.00 each
> i ordered a real nice 37degree flare tool
> anything else iam missing?


where did you get this stuff from?


----------



## 1229

a company ive been dealing with to get some off standard radius dies made to do different size radii on some hardlines has one of these machines.......




this is the baddest tube bender ever made


----------



## TURTLE 62

TATTOO-76 said:


> a company ive been dealing with to get some off standard radius dies made to do different size radii on some hardlines has one of these machines.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the baddest tube bender ever made


DAAAAM!!!


----------



## TURTLE 62

SUPER CLEAN!!!! SEEN THIS IN PERSON :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

caranto said:


> "Imperial Indian" I just finished the Hydro/Audio install.....
> View attachment 399210



bad ass work bro !


----------



## kasem1963

caranto said:


> "Imperial Indian" I just finished the Hydro/Audio install.....
> View attachment 399210


damn! good job bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Swagelok is the way to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## TURTLE 62




----------



## 1SEXY80

NICE...:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

TURTLE 62 said:


> View attachment 424187


What the fudge:wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TURTLE 62;15048848
said:


> View attachment 424187
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: t t t


----------



## lone star

TATTOO-76 said:


> a company ive been dealing with to get some off standard radius dies made to do different size radii on some hardlines has one of these machines.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the baddest tube bender ever made


looks like the turd that came out this morning.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> looks like the turd that came out this morning.


its ironic you that you said that.


http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2009-10/nissin-precisions-mesmerizing-tubing-bender


----------



## lone star

lol. wonder what it costs...


----------



## westsidehydros

prob about 18 bucks...20 the most


:no:


----------



## purolows 72 mc




----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc

just finished this one today


----------



## SPOOK82

TATTOO-76 said:


> a company ive been dealing with to get some off standard radius dies made to do different size radii on some hardlines has one of these machines.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the baddest tube bender ever made


thats bad ass


----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## '83 caddy

a lot of good info on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice lines in here


----------



## 1229

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice lines in here



:rimshot:


----------



## 90towncar

Im looking to use stainless swagelok fittings, anybody here use them?


----------



## 90towncar

TATTOO-76 said:


> :rimshot:


:420:


----------



## gangster 77

where can i buy the tubing and fitting in LA to hard line my trunk


----------



## mattd

TATTOO-76 said:


> :rimshot:


hno::ugh::wow::roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You guys are too much lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TATTOO-76 said:


> :rimshot:






DONT HIDE IT --- DEVIDE IT.......


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo

bump me out one!!!


----------



## 73loukat

TATTOO-76 said:


> :rimshot:


 :shh: NARISASOS


----------



## touchdowntodd

wish there was someone in the midwest to hook me up ... need simple clean hardlines to clean up my setup .. 

anyone willing to take on a long distance project? tryin to clean up the whammy setup and swap over to 3 adexs and better slow downs/checks


----------



## NIMSTER64

touchdowntodd said:


> wish there was someone in the midwest to hook me up ... need simple clean hardlines to clean up my setup ..
> 
> anyone willing to take on a long distance project? tryin to clean up the whammy setup and swap over to 3 adexs and better slow downs/checks


hit up hollywood. I think he is still in town you are about a 2 hr drive


----------



## Money Mike

View attachment 463095


the new trunk set up in the monte carlo.


----------



## mattd

Money Mike said:


> View attachment 463095
> 
> 
> the new trunk set up in the monte carlo.


Clean dogg..:thumbsup:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

hey I got a question about hardlines, is it true if you crome plate them it makes them weaker??


----------



## 1229

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> hey I got a question about hardlines, is it true if you crome plate them it makes them weaker??


HYDROGEN ENBRITTLEMENT.........

does it weaken metal? yes
can it be avoided? yes
how can it be avoided? by putting the parts in an oven (high end, high quality platers can do this but usually chrome shops that do "pretty parts" dont offer this. its often done when doing "hard chrome" or "satin chrome" on aircraft parts and machine tools, measuring and inspecting instruments, etc)


with that said, it isnt going to make the hardlines weak to the point that they fail under pressure. the main thing this applies to is springs (not so much the kind we use in suspension, but smaller springs).


personally, i dont think its a good idea to chrome STEEL hardlines, its always going to rust inside, rust contaminates the system. polished STAINLESS is a much better choice, or even chrome the stainless because it wont rust.


hope this helps.


----------



## caddydaddy505

90towncar said:


> Im looking to use stainless swagelok fittings, anybody here use them?


yes use em all set-ups ive done


----------



## caddydaddy505

used ss swagelok fittings


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider

Ttt


----------



## caddypimp

:h5:


----------



## WICKED REGALS




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## mc1980

Itz probly been asked already bt I wana no if there's ne other type of tubing u can use to hard line ur set lyk regular brake lines or sum other den stainless steel n would it be a good idea to hard line every thing up to da cylinders n.all


----------



## CoupeDTS

Why would u want to use something other than stainless? U can hardline as much as you want but realize front and back cylinders move around and can't be completely hardlined in


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## mc1980

Juz wondering.if u could or not n yea datz y I asked dnt want em to break da lines or ne thing from moving so much


----------



## 1229

mc1980 said:


> Itz probly been asked already bt I wana no if there's ne other type of tubing u can use to hard line ur set lyk regular brake lines or sum other den stainless steel n would it be a good idea to hard line every thing up to da cylinders n.all


As long as its NOT coil over you can hardline all the way to the cylinders.


And seriously, just use stainless hardline.


----------



## andres18954

Where can I buy 25 ft of tube?


----------



## CoupeDTS

We have a place here its 20ft for $50. Other places here its about $6 a foot if you buy by the foot


----------



## CoupeDTS

We have a place here its 20ft for $50. Other places here its about $6 a foot if you buy by the foot


----------



## andres18954

What is The name of The place? They have online orders?


----------



## Boricua Customs

t
t
t


----------



## Boricua Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## kingcutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

Does it have to be all one piece say if I wanna hardline my front cylinders? All one piece? From cylinder to pump . And by doing this won't cause any leaks with time when I lift n lower the car?


----------



## dirty_duece

No it's not just one piece


----------



## 1229

CoupeDTS said:


> We have a place here its 20ft for $50. Other places here its about $6 a foot if you buy by the foot


wow, $6 a foot, that is painful.



i just picked up some last week, .035 1/4 and .049 3/8 both in stainless, the 1/4" was 86 cents per foot and the 3/8 was $1.20 per foot.


----------



## Mar64ss

Can u 3 wheel running hardlines???


----------



## purolows 72 mc

another finished set up


----------



## goinlow

purolows 72 mc said:


> another finished set up
> 
> View attachment 517431



very nice homie !


----------



## kaos283

x2


----------



## NO-WAY

Pitbull whammys


----------



## lone star

TATTOO-76 said:


> wow, $6 a foot, that is painful.
> 
> 
> 
> i just picked up some last week, .035 1/4 and .049 3/8 both in stainless, the 1/4" was 86 cents per foot and the 3/8 was $1.20 per foot.


Thats about right. Paying more than 2 bux a foot for stainless is a rip off. And more than 1 per foot for reg steel to chrome.


----------



## CARROT

A set up I am working on using compression fittings from Parker.


----------



## Martian

CARROT said:


> A set up I am working on using compression fittings from Parker.


Nice... are those fittings good for high pressure?


----------



## CoupeDTS

lone star said:


> Thats about right. Paying more than 2 bux a foot for stainless is a rip off. And more than 1 per foot for reg steel to chrome.


One place quoted me at $13 a foot :roflmao: I think they were having me pay the gas for the semi to bring it from the warehouse.


----------



## CoupeDTS

More simple ones I did while at a lowrider picnic in tulsa couple weeks ago


----------



## CARROT

Martian said:


> Nice... are those fittings good for high pressure?


Yup. I've used them on a various 3 and 4 pump set ups with 8-10 batteries. Just gotta make sure they crimp right. If not the line will come out.


----------



## Big_Money

STRICTLY1 said:


> no but if you need 20ft lengths yes the trucking alone is gonna cost anywhere from 200 to 400 bucks so in that sence you better off getting local but if you need 10 ft lenghts then i am cheaper


i need ss for fuel lines and brake lines that can be polished. let me know what i need and a price.


----------



## implala66

need some advice/help right now I don't have a tube bender or a flaring tool, this is what I need if it's possible, doing something similar set up like the one in the pic, at the end of the T I would want for the hard line to go down into the tray, but wouldn't like to use a elbow, can a hardline be fabricated so that the bend is very close to the tubing nut??? will be working with 1/2 hardine...........


----------



## Martian

implala66 said:


> need some advice/help right now I don't have a tube bender or a flaring tool, this is what I need if it's possible, doing something similar set up like the one in the pic, at the end of the T I would want for the hard line to go down into the tray, but wouldn't like to use a elbow, can a hardline be fabricated so that the bend is very close to the tubing nut??? will be working with 1/2 hardine...........


IMO,the tightest bend you'll get is like the line on the slow down....(depending on the flare tool your gonna use)


----------



## Pjay

:inout:


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

new setup was good to me this summer no leaks, no let downs


----------



## kajumbo

I'm looking for someone in Cali to hardline my aircraft setup on my lil 12" bike nothing to fancy just clean .. please pm me any info.. thanks


----------



## westsidehydros

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> new setup was good to me this summer no leaks, no let downs
> View attachment 551671
> View attachment 551672
> View attachment 551673
> View attachment 551674
> View attachment 551675


that wammy is pretty slick !!


----------



## razor




----------



## westsidehydros

Double top pressure, double front side returns, all 1/2" stainless
View attachment 602429



sup danny


----------



## lone star

implala66 said:


> need some advice/help right now I don't have a tube bender or a flaring tool, this is what I need if it's possible, doing something similar set up like the one in the pic, at the end of the T I would want for the hard line to go down into the tray, but wouldn't like to use a elbow, can a hardline be fabricated so that the bend is very close to the tubing nut??? will be working with 1/2 hardine...........


U can get away with tighter bends if u use compression fittings. Or a very expensive flaretool. Bending 1/2 stainless in a tight bend with a manual bender doesnt happen as easy as it sounds...


----------



## razor




----------



## razor




----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thanks homie, theres a few more pics of it on my profile:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

westsidehydros said:


> that wammy is pretty slick !!


x2. I like the one off look of it.


----------



## volvo240guy

razor said:


> View attachment 602501
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Now that's nice!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


CoupeDTS said:


>


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

OUTHOPU said:


> x2. I like the one off look of it.


thanks man, i wanted something different and kinda old school that people wouldn't be expecting to see in a bubble caprice. this is what i started with


----------



## westsidehydros

thats cool... not talkin shit, but u started with just some basic plow slyle pumps, and finished em off so they look like high $ billet settup...good job!


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

westsidehydros said:


> thats cool... not talkin shit, but u started with just some basic plow slyle pumps, and finished em off so they look like high $ billet settup...good job!


thanks it was my first setup and i did it on a tight budget, got some pumps for free did all the work myself except for paint and machined breather. learned a hole lot and now am working on a 4 pump single whammy tank with lots of custom machined parts, all plumed in 1/2


----------



## OUTHOPU

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> thanks it was my first setup and i did it on a tight budget, got some pumps for free did all the work myself except for paint and machined breather. learned a hole lot and now am working on a 4 pump single whammy tank with lots of custom machined parts, all plumed in 1/2


Shit I would have never guessed they started out that way or that it was your first set up. I have even more respect for your work now. Keep up the quality work.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

thanks man, means a lot, i really enjoyed all of it and will always be building something


----------



## caranto

Has anyone tried using a Mastercool hydraulic flaring tool to do the flares on .035-.049 S/S tube? I'm getting old and am trying to find a way of being lazy.I have tried to do some research and have gotten mixed results.


----------



## OUTHOPU

caranto said:


> Has anyone tried using a Mastercool hydraulic flaring tool to do the flares on .035-.049 S/S tube? I'm getting old and am trying to find a way of being lazy.I have tried to do some research and have gotten mixed results.


Are you talking about their brake line flare tool? If not do you have a link or part# for it. The brake line tool does 45 degree flares instead of the 37 degree flare we need for hydraulic jic fittings.


----------



## caranto

OUTHOPU said:


> Are you talking about their brake line flare tool? If not do you have a link or part# for it. The brake line tool does 45 degree flares instead of the 37 degree flare we need for hydraulic jic fittings.


Mastercool #71480 37 degree flaring tool.


----------



## kaos283




----------



## kaos283

Just read the hole thread and it was very helpfull. Thanks to all.

Only thing I could not find was.:

When using SS .49 1/2 hardline with compression fittings, is it absolutely necessary to use a tube cutter or you guys use a different way ? cutoff saw ? cutting disk perhaps or it's a big :nono:cause of the deburing and eneven cuts?

Other than that my lines are received, seemless bright annealed 304 SS .49, 3/8 and 1/2. 40FT of each. @ 1.28$ and 1.66$ per ft. (at work  got a cost price 









Got my fittings from http://catalog.hoke.com/category/gyrolok-tube-fittings, we also carry that line  Found out it was a lot cheaper than Discounthydraulichose.com

Next are the benders, bidded on a Ridgid 398. Swagelock are crazy expensive 

I'll post pics when I get everything.


----------



## kaos283

Could not bid before it ended. So if someone wants to get rid of a 1/2 bender lmk. Rigid 398 or 408, or imperial.


----------



## razor

kaos283 said:


> Just read the hole thread and it was very helpfull. Thanks to all.
> 
> Only thing I could not find was.:
> 
> When using SS .49 1/2 hardline with compression fittings, is it absolutely necessary to use a tube cutter or you guys use a different way ? cutoff saw ? cutting disk perhaps or it's a big :nono:cause of the deburing and eneven cuts?
> 
> Other than that my lines are ordered, seemless bright annealed 304 SS .49, 3/8 and 1/2. 40FT of each. @ 1.28$ and 1.66$ per ft. (at work  got a cost price
> 
> Got my fittings from http://catalog.hoke.com/category/gyrolok-tube-fittings, we also carry that line  Found out it was a lot cheaper than Discounthydraulichose.com
> 
> Next are the benders, bidded on a Ridgid 398. Swagelock are crazy expensive
> 
> I'll post pics when I get everything.


if your good with a grinder you can use cut off wheel and file down the burrs inside/outside, just one peice of advise, you should use. 0.65 wall for pressure lines.


----------



## kaos283

razor said:


> if your good with a grinder you can use cut off wheel and file down the burrs inside/outside, just one peice of advise, you should use. 0.65 wall for pressure lines.


Thanks for the tips Razor. Reason for the 0.49 is that I've read on here that it would do and the 0.65 was overdoing it ? This setup is only lay and play @ 36v with small gears. So I figured I'd be ok ?


----------



## kaos283

Just bought a brand new Ridgid 608  and tube cutter. I'll get it tomorrow. Going to be a nice week-end.


----------



## lone star

kaos283 said:


> Thanks for the tips Razor. Reason for the 0.49 is that I've read on here that it would do and the 0.65 was overdoing it ? This setup is only lay and play @ 36v with small gears. So I figured I'd be ok ?


.049 will do just fine. .65 is kind of overkill. It can be compared to using teflon tape and pipe dope when just teflon has worked for decades.


----------



## goinlow

caranto said:


> Mastercool #71480 37 degree flaring tool.


I was looking into the same one... Someone on here uses that to do all their hardlines, Empire customs I think. I think they actually hooked up a foot pedal to it. I emailed Mastercools Tech line and from what they told me .049 stainless is just past the limit of what the dies are rated at for flaring... After a while they will wear and or break... So ordering the extra set of dies wouldn`t be a bad idea...


----------



## kaos283

lone star said:


> .049 will do just fine. .65 is kind of overkill. It can be compared to using teflon tape and pipe dope when just teflon has worked for decades.


Thanks Lone star. 

Got my bender this morning


----------



## 1229

razor said:


> if your good with a grinder you can use cut off wheel and file down the burrs inside/outside, just one peice of advise, you should use. 0.65 wall for pressure lines.


You shouldn't use a cut off wheel. It heats up the stainless and actually causes it to "work harden" and will make it more difficult to flare, and will also cause the flaring tool to wear faster.


The truly accepted method is to use a "cutting vise" that guides a hacksaw blade and cuts the material squarely and produces very little heat.


With that said, I still use a sharp tubing cutter, it also causes the material to get tougher because it compresses it, but still works. I use a deburring tool that is basically a 6 flute countersink bit mounted in a drill.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> .049 will do just fine. .65 is kind of overkill. It can be compared to using teflon tape and pipe dope when just teflon has worked for decades.


And with that said, .035 is also strong enough for most setups. But it doesn't bend as clean, especially when doing 180 bends. .049 is the perfect size.


----------



## kaos283

TATTOO-76 said:


> You shouldn't use a cut off wheel. It heats up the stainless and actually causes it to "work harden" and will make it more difficult to flare, and will also cause the flaring tool to wear faster.
> 
> 
> The truly accepted method is to use a "cutting vise" that guides a hacksaw blade and cuts the material squarely and produces very little heat.
> 
> 
> With that said, I still use a sharp tubing cutter, it also causes the material to get tougher because it compresses it, but still works. I use a deburring tool that is basically a 6 flute countersink bit mounted in a drill.


Thanks Tattoo-76, 

I opted for the Ridgid tubing cutter, tested it this morning and it went better than I expected, it doesnt take that long to cut. 

And good tip on the drill mounted flute.  Thanks


----------



## kaos283

In action

View attachment 623086


----------



## 1229

kaos283 said:


> Thanks Tattoo-76,
> 
> I opted for the Ridgid tubing cutter, tested it this morning and it went better than I expected, it doesnt take that long to cut.
> 
> And good tip on the drill mounted flute.  Thanks


I have an Imperial tubing cutter with a "special" wheel for cutting stainless, it cost about twice as much as the Ridgid, yet I ALWAYS use my Ridgid cutter, IMO it works better, cuts cleaner, lasts longer, etc, etc.


----------



## lone star

kaos283 said:


> Thanks Lone star.
> 
> Got my bender this morning
> 
> View attachment 622984
> 
> 
> View attachment 622988
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice.


----------



## razor

TATTOO-76 said:


> You shouldn't use a cut off wheel. It heats up the stainless and actually causes it to "work harden" and will make it more difficult to flare, and will also cause the flaring tool to wear faster.
> 
> 
> The truly accepted method is to use a "cutting vise" that guides a hacksaw blade and cuts the material squarely and produces very little heat.i been doing this for a min, cut fast with new wheel, shave it down strait and file down, done it many times.
> Here's my most recent, chilango 64'


----------



## razor

Hard line complete to front


----------



## razor




----------



## razor

My car, lift and lay and I still used 0.65 press and 0.49 return, I don't mess with anything else, even if it overkill.


----------



## razor

Customer car


----------



## kaos283

razor said:


> My car, lift and lay and I still used 0.65 press and 0.49 return, I don't mess with anything else, even if it overkill.
> View attachment 624165


Nice setup's Danny, also pretty cool that you work on the Chilango. Good for business 

Say what fitting did you use underneith the front floor pans.


----------



## razor

kaos283 said:


> Nice setup's Danny, also pretty cool that you work on the Chilango. Good for business
> 
> Say what fitting did you use underneith the front floor pans.


Custom made.


----------



## lone star

Nice work razor


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## kaos283

First attemp I might run them to each side instead.


----------



## kaos283

It's pretty strait foward for the moment but sometimes to complicated ruins it. In my taste anyway.


----------



## razor

Looks good


----------



## kaos283

Thanks


----------



## CoupeDTS

Some more simple lines I did last year

ttt


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> here some of my arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few bucks there.


Is that a 37 degree flare tool? If so where can I find one, text me at 9563768403 I dont get on here much......


----------



## Martian

Just finished this....


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## mattd




----------



## red63rag

Martian said:


> Just finished this....


nice work....


----------



## 56CHEVY

Just got my ridgid 608 bender and tube cutter. What flaring tool do I buy? And I live in CA, where can I buy my SS lines and swagelock fittings from? I'm in the Central Valley? Thanks


----------



## kaos283

56CHEVY said:


> Just got my ridgid 608 bender and tube cutter. What flaring tool do I buy? And I live in CA, where can I buy my SS lines and swagelock fittings from? I'm in the Central Valley? Thanks


Flaring tool.: 400-F from Imperial, for fittings try Motion industries or Applied or any indrustrial distributor. Also good deals on e-bay for swagelock fittings.


----------



## 56CHEVY

kaos283 said:


> Flaring tool.: 400-F from Imperial, for fittings try Motion industries or Applied or any indrustrial distributor. Also good deals on e-bay for swagelock fittings.


Thanks bro. Much appreciated


----------



## 56CHEVY

kaos283 said:


> Flaring tool.: 400-F from Imperial, for fittings try Motion industries or Applied or any indrustrial distributor. Also good deals on e-bay for swagelock fittings.


Also, was wondering what's yur thoughts on the mastercool 71840 flare tool as to the imperial? Thanks


----------



## kaos283

Well I use compression fittings so I never actually work with one or the other. I did see some comments about it, in this post or the other one 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/162156-hardline-tools-diameters.html

Empire hydraulic is using the mastercool I beleive. Try contacting him maybe. Or Tatoo-76.


----------



## 56CHEVY

kaos283 said:


> Well I use compression fittings so I never actually work with one or the other. I did see some comments about it, in this post or the other one
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/162156-hardline-tools-diameters.html
> 
> Empire hydraulic is using the mastercool I beleive. Try contacting him maybe. Or Tatoo-76.


Thanks bro for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## Martian

red63rag said:


> nice work....


Thanks....


----------



## fons




----------



## Martian

Martian said:


> Just finished this....


mocked up in car....


----------



## west_side85

Ttt


----------



## kaos283

Mock up


----------



## kaos283

First attemp, did not like how it came out.


----------



## kaos283

Started over


----------



## kaos283

That's how it is now,


----------



## raiderhater719

Nice bro


----------



## kaos283

Thanks


----------



## kaos283

Previous attemps 
It worked, just didnt like the visual


----------



## CoupeDTS

Careful with that. Cylinders move around a lil, fronts not as much as back but I would run it up and down some to see if there's any issues.


----------



## kaos283

Yeah I've heard that a few times also, on the other hand, plenty of lowlow's with hardline in the front. Any tips on how to make it work would be usefull. 

I was thinking the more bends to allow cylinder movement, what else ? swivel bushing maybe, but I've never seen one for hardline fittngs.

(Oh btw Back cylinder will have rubber hoses from the panel)


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

are you running the hoses though the car? i see the bulkhead fittings. I'm running bulkheads in the trunk floor hard lines up to just about the firewall then a 6'' stainless steel braided hose with jic on each end, then hardline up to cylinder allows for enough movement and you don't really see it, when you do it still looks sick. if you got the smallest braided hose you could get made with a bulkhead fitting on one end and a jic fitting (or compression fittings) on the other, it could look pretty cool coming out the fire wall, like a lil shiny shock absorber


----------



## kaos283

Yeah bulkhead thru the firewall. Good
Idea for the braided hoses but i always tought they were for lower pressure ?


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

i guess it depends on the hose but I'm running just a lay and play about 35-3600psi to the front and know problems


----------



## kaos283

I'll check it out at work, got some hydraulic catalogs somewhere. Never bothered to look into it since I always tougjt braided were for returns only. I'll let you know.


----------



## CoupeDTS

There's a couple different braided hoses. A thinner one that is a plastic wall with steel braided over it and then actual hydraulic hose with a steel braided cover over that. The plastic wall style is lower pressure for returns.


----------



## lone star

CoupeDTS said:


> There's a couple different braided hoses. A thinner one that is a plastic wall with steel braided over it and then actual hydraulic hose with a steel braided cover over that. The plastic wall style is lower pressure for returns.


the plastic ones still blow out even on the returns....recommend stay away....


----------



## Martian




----------



## Martian




----------



## Ahhwataday




----------



## THUGGNASTY

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## Ahhwataday

When the hardlines are plugged into the sub box face board does anyone do anything special to keep then together? loctite? just make a tight connection?


----------



## Martian

Bulkhead fittings thru board and tighten


----------



## del barrio

Martian said:


>


perfect!


----------



## Ahhwataday

Martian said:


> Bulkhead fittings thru board and tighten



no loctite?


----------



## red_ghost

No loctite needed. There should be 2 nuts on each end that keep it tight. I've had mine for around 2.5 years and haven't needed to tighten them once.


----------



## Ahhwataday

hell yea good good. Im gonna do mine like that but i was worried that shit would come loose


----------



## 56CHEVY

Anyone do hard lines here in central Cali, Fresno area?


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~

What's the best way to polish stainless steel lines...?


----------



## red_ghost

Take them off, and use a bench top polisher. Start with a heavy cut compound and work your way to a finer compound. Make sure you wear gloves because they get a little hot...


----------



## Martian

~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ said:


> What's the best way to polish stainless steel lines...?


 Take em off,wet sand them with some 1000 and use a bench top buffer....buffs alot faster and they don't get hot


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

if you can polish your tube first while its still straight, then after you bend it polish it again to get off any marker or whatever, it's 95% less work and i no that in some spots its harder to polish the inside of the bend. this way your all good. if its already bent and flared don't buff your nuts if there not stainless it'll burn through


----------



## Ahhwataday

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> if you can *polish your tube first while its still straight, then after you bend it polish it again to get off* any marker or whatever, it's 95% less work and i no that in some spots its harder to polish the inside of the bend. this way your all good. if its already bent and flared don't buff your nuts if there not stainless it'll burn through


huuuuh :facepalm:


----------



## manu samoa

Attaway is about to spooooge


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS

some more i did recently


----------



## del barrio

great work!


----------



## CoupeDTS

On the red pumps, there's 2 super short lines, that is the absolute shortest lines I can make using my rigid tool. Every setup is different and so it was fun making super short lines for a change


----------



## Martian




----------



## del barrio

wow! post other pics!


----------



## red_ghost

Getting rid of the crushed velvet and doing a vinyl interior next year.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Working on mine. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rd62rdstr

Finally finished, now to redo the wiring. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rd62rdstr

I tried buying a low budget bender, the handle on it broke. I was about to go out and order one of the ones shown on here and came across this at Harbor Freight on sale at $89. It came with a 42" handle and various sized dies. I put some studs in the concrete and it worked like a champ! Great investment! 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup:


----------



## keys

can anybody tell what is a good size hard line to use on my set up????????? tube size and wall size ????


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Depends on what ur planning to do


----------



## MANO RAZA UNIDA

Martian said:


>


Looking good Bro!!! ???


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## keys

Hannibal Lector said:


> Depends on what ur planning to do


 just a street driver..


----------



## kaos283

keys said:


> can anybody tell what is a good size hard line to use on my set up????????? tube size and wall size ????


1/2''OD pressure 
3/8''OD returns
.049 wall
Seamless
Stainless 304


----------



## keys

kaos283 said:


> 1/2''OD pressure
> 3/8''OD returns
> .049 wall
> Seamless
> Stainless 304


 THANK YOU.. Kaos283


----------



## kaos283

keys said:


> THANK YOU.. Kaos283


Np :thumbsup:


----------



## hydromech

tubed this up for b-braun you know the company that makes those IV-bottles when your at the hospital


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## elsylient

where can i get that hardline pipe from


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Anyone have pics of the bulkhead fittings they use?


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## lo4lyf

Scott shoot me a text.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


>


Appreciate it Coupe. Thank you.


----------



## CoupeDTS

They have a big washer on em too


----------



## bad company

Okay I want to hardline my car from front to back. I am running a separate line from each front cylinder back to the pumps , looking for any comments on this , should I use a small section of hose in the front , and by the back cylinders to allow for some movement or ??? Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Price of hose is cheaper than hardline and manuevers better. Just do hardline on the ends but remember cylinders move and hardlines will come loose


----------



## lone star

CoupeDTS said:


> Price of hose is cheaper than hardline and manuevers better. Just do hardline on the ends but remember cylinders move and hardlines will come loose


Id argue that hardline is cheaper........


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lone star said:


> Id argue that hardline is cheaper........



X2 I got the hook up on stainless tubing... 

people taxing for hose $5+ per foot


----------



## CoupeDTS

It is i dont know what i was thinkin on hose.. anyway still not wise to have a full hardline setup


----------



## bad company

bad company said:


> Okay I want to hardline my car from front to back. I am running a separate line from each front cylinder back to the pumps , looking for any comments on this , should I use a small section of hose in the front , and by the back cylinders to allow for some movement or ??? Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


 I HAVE ALREADY RAN STAINLESS HARDLINE FROM FRONT TO BACK AND ITS ALL BUT JUST WONDERING IF AND WHERE I SHOULD USE SOME HOSE TO ALLOW FOR THE MOVEMENT. ANY BODY HAVE ANY COMMENTS ON THIS OR PICS ? THANKS


----------



## 1jzvip

A few short hoses right at the cylinders would be best. find an easy place to hide your connection. close to the frame with a bracket to hold it down tight. gives u movement and you dont have to worry about hoses under your car. great idea. good luck.


----------



## lone star

BrownAzt3ka said:


> X2 I got the hook up on stainless tubing...
> 
> people taxing for hose $5+ per foot


I did my returns in stainless half inch w zinc tube nuts. And it was under 5 bux eachs. Return hoses are like 15 bux lol.


----------



## lone star

CoupeDTS said:


> It is i dont know what i was thinkin on hose.. anyway still not wise to have a full hardline setup


I wouldnt do it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lone star said:


> I did my returns in stainless half inch w zinc tube nuts. And it was under 5 bux eachs. Return hoses are like 15 bux lol.


Yeah #8 return hoses are $25-35.. you saved cash and I Bet it looks way better.


----------



## razor

You can hard line right to the cylinder , as long as there are no clamps in the engine bay the line has a bit of give, I did all the lines on chilango 64 and there fine.


----------



## razor




----------



## razor




----------



## razor




----------



## bad company

razor said:


> View attachment 1064153


 HEY NEIGHBOR THANKS FOR THE PICS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED!! I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS BRO !!


----------



## DeeLoc

that looks dope razor


----------



## bad company

razor said:


> You can hard line right to the cylinder , as long as there are no clamps in the engine bay the line has a bit of give, I did all the lines on chilango 64 and there fine.
> View attachment 1064113


 Hey Bro I was just wondering if you have any pictures of the clamps you used ? I am trying to get something a lil fancy :biggrin:


----------



## razor

bad company said:


> Hey Bro I was just wondering if you have any pictures of the clamps you used ? I am trying to get something a lil fancy :biggrin:


 custom made from a machine shop.


----------



## CoupeDTS

I did hardlines off my front cylinders for about a foot and the hose was pretty solid in place but the cylinder moves a tiny bit or twists or whatever and the fitting would come loose no matter how tight i have it. Theres gotta be room for movement or that stuff will loosen up pretty easy theres alot of force behind those cylinders. Thats why there is that coil of brake line below your master cylinder so if the body moves a little bit from the frame it wont wear out a hardline and things come loose.


----------



## razor

CoupeDTS said:


> I did hardlines off my front cylinders for about a foot and the hose was pretty solid in place but the cylinder moves a tiny bit or twists or whatever and the fitting would come loose no matter how tight i have it. Theres gotta be room for movement or that stuff will loosen up pretty easy theres alot of force behind those cylinders. Thats why there is that coil of brake line below your master cylinder so if the body moves a little bit from the frame it wont wear out a hardline and things come loose.


That's cause the hose gives the hardiness more room to move , witch then makes the hard line loosen up, lil' trick with a dab of red lock tight on the threads of the fittings but not the flare!!, put a lil drop and you be good, I've done many cars brake line without the coil of line, never had one leak.proper flare plays a big part too.


----------



## razor




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Clean shit right there homie


----------



## bad company

razor said:


> custom made from a machine shop.


 ANY PICTURES BRO ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

i made these ones for brake lines, kinda same idea


----------



## razor

bad company said:


> ANY PICTURES BRO ?? :biggrin:


----------



## razor

There are no clamps for the hydro line, only the coolant lines, those are one peice to a bulkhead that's under the fender where the blower Motor would be, two coolant and two ac , can't see a/c ones, they in the fender to under the battery box, then the compressor.


----------



## CadillacTom

Nice work, Razor. Always putting it down.


----------



## lone star

razor said:


> There are no clamps for the hydro line, only the coolant lines, those are one peice to a bulkhead that's under the fender where the blower Motor would be, two coolant and two ac , can't see a/c ones, they in the fender to under the battery box, then the compressor.


Nice.


----------



## bad company

MAINLAND CAPRICE said:


> i made these ones for brake lines, kinda same idea
> View attachment 1080706
> View attachment 1080714
> View attachment 1080722


 Those are different ,nice.


----------



## 6Deuced

Well I ran hardlines from my cylinders to my firewall, and hose from there to my rear bulkhead and then hardlines from there to pumps so hardlines is all that's visible. Hopefully my fronts don't cause problems, I've driven it a bit and so far so good, I did put a couple bends in it for the purpose of flexibility.


----------



## razor

6Deuced said:


> Well I ran hardlines from my cylinders to my firewall, and hose from there to my rear bulkhead and then hardlines from there to pumps so hardlines is all that's visible. Hopefully my fronts don't cause problems, I've driven it a bit and so far so good, I did put a couple bends in it for the purpose of flexibility.


loos nice, you should be good.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Wat type of place sells hardlines?? Wat do I search for


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat type of place sells hardlines?? Wat do I search for


we have a oil place here in town called macartys, they sell lines, fittings and everything you need to build them, you still have to flare them, hook them up and polish them yourself though or find somebody to do it...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ok we got a place that does hydro hoses I'll check them but Wat type of business sells them


----------



## Duez

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Ok we got a place that does hydro hoses I'll check them but Wat type of business sells them


Steel supplier it's just steel tubing.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Anyone care to share the steps to polishing their hardlines?


----------



## Duez

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Anyone care to share the steps to polishing their hardlines?


Throw a polishing wheel on your bench grinder and rub some stainless rouge in it and polish the line.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Polishing wheel for the highest shine. Elbow grease and aluminum or metal polish paste for a good shine. Easiest while mounted cuz you can lean on them. And dont need to poilsh sides u cant see


----------



## CoupeDTS

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Wat type of place sells hardlines?? Wat do I search for


Seamless stainless steel with .035 wall to .049 Just got some for $2 a foot free ship on ebay its a decent price.


----------



## SJ RIDER

CoupeDTS said:


> Seamless stainless steel with .035 wall to .049 Just got some for $2 a foot free ship on ebay its a decent price.


 What seller?


----------



## MR.MEMO

What benders and flare tools do you prefer I have an imperial flare tool need a good bender for 1/2" maybe a 3/8" one too


----------



## kaos283

I bought the new Rigid. Goes really well. 1/2 inch. Adjustable handle too !


----------



## MR.MEMO

What model? I need a flare tool as well the one I have is 45Deg. :/


----------



## kaos283

38048


----------



## kaos283

Flaring tool either go with

Imperial 400-f
Or
Mastercool 71480

Cutting tool imperial tc-1000 or parker pt-c-1010 or rigid 35s


----------



## MR.MEMO

I found a 400-f on Craigslist dudes asking 375


----------



## lone star

MR.MEMO said:


> I found a 400-f on Craigslist dudes asking 375


Can get new for 400. Offer him 250...doesnt hurt to offer


----------



## steve 67 impala

who got compression fitting in stock ?
stainless or chromed ?


----------



## steve 67 impala

no one ? you must buy it somewhere ???


----------



## KC Rider

bent these then had em chromed


----------



## Pjay

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

Looking for someone that can do some 45's and 90's on 5/8 ss tubing, here is what I need 2-90's with 4" legs and 2-45's with 4" legs.


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> Looking for someone that can do some 45's and 90's on 5/8 ss tubing, here is what I need 2-90's with 4" legs and 2-45's with 4" legs.


:dunno:


----------



## bad company

implala66 said:


> :dunno:


 Anyplace that sell hydraulic hoses and fitting should be able to help you in your area .


----------



## implala66

bad company said:


> Anyplace that sell hydraulic hoses and fitting should be able to help you in your area .


:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

implala66 said:


> Looking for someone that can do some 45's and 90's on 5/8 ss tubing, here is what I need 2-90's with 4" legs and 2-45's with 4" legs.


if i had a bender that big i'd do it for ya. biggest i got is a 1/2"


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> Looking for someone that can do some 45's and 90's on 5/8 ss tubing, here is what I need 2-90's with 4" legs and 2-45's with 4" legs.


TTT


----------



## 1229

nothing like an electric flaring tool when making some .049 and .065 wall stainless hardlines. 100% effortless AN spec flares in seconds...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Hardlines done by chain reaction


----------



## CadillacTom

TONY MONTANA said:


> View attachment 1443273
> 
> Hardlines done by chain reaction


I dig that set up!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CadillacTom said:


> I dig that set up!


thx not done yet...still gotta do chrome,paint,&engraving..


----------



## king debo

TATTOO-76 said:


> nothing like an electric flaring tool when making some .049 and .065 wall stainless hardlines. 100% effortless AN spec flares in seconds...


Always been impressed with the work you put out..Really nice, high quality work!


----------



## 93 CADDY

Whos doing hard lines in the 559 ?


----------



## flaked85

TATTOO-76 said:


> nothing like an electric flaring tool when making some .049 and .065 wall stainless hardlines. 100% effortless AN spec flares in seconds...


Awesome!


----------



## MAINLAND CAPRICE

awesome work, love it


----------



## lowrider_620

Any body use this stuff before? Pros and cons?http://www.swagelok.com


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Any links to the best prices on bulk #6 and #8 jic nuts and sleeves?


----------



## CoupeDTS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Any links to the best prices on bulk #6 and #8 jic nuts and sleeves?


i get em for about a quarter a piece, dont know if thats good or not.


----------



## SERIOUS

93 CADDY said:


> Whos doing hard lines in the 559 ?


Del Torro in Merced probly your best bet.. I dont have the right tools yet. I've done some real simple lines with a brake line bender and compression fittings. Just havent had the $$$ to invest in the good benders and flaring tool..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


> i get em for about a quarter a piece, dont know if thats good or not.


Good price right there


----------



## SERIOUS

Any opinions ,thoughts ,recomendations on the flaring tools.. Been thinking about picking up the ridgid ratcheting one. Only thing stoping me is the description says it flares stainless up to .035 wall and I want to do everything in at least .049.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Thats prob the one i got. It has a handle that doesnt flare shit, u gotta put a wrench on it to flare anything. And ive flared 1/2" .049 with it its just really really hard to turn u need it in a vise or someone to hold it. But itll do it. Ive done ALOT of flares with that tool and its still doing fine.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


> Thats prob the one i got. It has a handle that doesnt flare shit, u gotta put a wrench on it to flare anything. And ive flared 1/2" .049 with it its just really really hard to turn u need it in a vise or someone to hold it. But itll do it. Ive done ALOT of flares with that tool and its still doing fine.


My ridgid flare tool (with the wing handle) was tough to turn until i added grease on the handle threads.. now the handle turns with a quarter of the force, and a quarter of the time it used to take..


----------



## CoupeDTS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> My ridgid flare tool (with the wing handle) was tough to turn until i added grease on the handle threads.. now the handle turns with a quarter of the force, and a quarter of the time it used to take..


Ill definately try that! I badly want to weld on a hex head so i can use an impact gun lol


----------



## SERIOUS

Looking at the vise mount imperials too but the price jumps from 100's to the 300's. For me I cant really justify spending that kind of $$ on a small tool that I might use once a year. 
How do you guys base the pricing for doing lines? Materials of course. But do you charge by the bend and by the flare?


----------



## 1229

BrownAzt3ka said:


> My ridgid flare tool (with the wing handle) was tough to turn until i added grease on the handle threads.. now the handle turns with a quarter of the force, and a quarter of the time it used to take..


take it apart and replace the bearings with a 932 Bronze bearing. I had a few of the Rigid 377 flaring tools and most of the time the balls in the bearings crush under pressure (china junk). before I starting using the electric flaring tool, I used the 377 and was able to do stainless .049 wall.



I have an Imperial 400-F for sale if anyone is interested PM me, I'll send pics, its like new, barely used.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


> Ill definately try that! I badly want to weld on a hex head so i can use an impact gun lol


for sure bro i havent tried any .049 wall tho




TATTOO-76 said:


> take it apart and replace the bearings with a 932 Bronze bearing. I had a few of the Rigid 377 flaring tools and most of the time the balls in the bearings crush under pressure (china junk). before I starting using the electric flaring tool, I used the 377 and was able to do stainless .049 wall.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Imperial 400-F for sale if anyone is interested PM me, I'll send pics, its like new, barely used.


Awesome thanks for the tip, bought mine new last year and didnt expect any problems, but thanks for the tip ill look into it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SERIOUS said:


> Looking at the vise mount imperials too but the price jumps from 100's to the 300's. For me I cant really justify spending that kind of $$ on a small tool that I might use once a year.
> How do you guys base the pricing for doing lines? Materials of course. But do you charge by the bend and by the flare?


Best advice i can say is practice doing a few of your own stuff before you decide to charge money. I wasted alot of hardline when i first started, cutting too short of a begining piece, or not enough matierial for the bends.

After you get some experience on your usage of material, and time your jobs youll be able to figure out your materials and your time.

So in the end its based on how much you think your time is worth.

I know when i started i bought a brand new bender and flare tool and spent around $600 if i remember right.. but i can say that in the long run the tools will pay for itself, and its nice to be able to do things no one else in your area can do.


----------



## SERIOUS

I have an Imperial 400-F for sale if anyone is interested PM me, I'll send pics, its like new, barely used.[/QUOTE]

PM Sent hit me up


----------



## SERIOUS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Best advice i can say is practice doing a few of your own stuff before you decide to charge money. I wasted alot of hardline when i first started, cutting too short of a begining piece, or not enough matierial for the bends.
> 
> After you get some experience on your usage of material, and time your jobs youll be able to figure out your materials and your time.
> 
> So in the end its based on how much you think your time is worth.
> 
> I know when i started i bought a brand new bender and flare tool and spent around $600 if i remember right.. but i can say that in the long run the tools will pay for itself, and its nice to be able to do things no one else in your area can do.



I've done a few already using a generic bender and compression fittings. I'm sure with right tools I can do some cool shit. But I totally agree with you. Just wondering how others were basing the pricing. Probly wont matter anyway I always end up doing my homies shit and dont make any money.  ..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

SERIOUS said:


> I've done a few already using a generic bender and compression fittings. I'm sure with right tools I can do some cool shit. But I totally agree with you. Just wondering how others were basing the pricing. *Probly wont matter anyway I always end up doing my homies shit and dont make any money*.  ..


I know the feeling all too well..


----------



## SERIOUS

Finaly broke down and got a flaring tool. Thanks to TATTOO-76. Imperial 400-f very nice well made tool. I just need to practice with it a bit. Little test piece came out ok.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

New Baileigh Tubing Bender


----------



## lone star

SERIOUS said:


> Finaly broke down and got a flaring tool. Thanks to TATTOO-76. Imperial 400-f very nice well made tool. I just need to practice with it a bit. Little test piece came out ok.


Nice tool. Have one myself


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

because standard radii are boring...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

nice different radius for different bends. Makes lining the tubing and fittings one better and can change up the look for a setup.


----------



## genelow

anyone in NY do Hardlines? im in Queens...


----------



## Mr.Brown

Not sure if it has been mentioned on here yet. But what type of stainless steel tubing are you guys using, type 304, 316, etc....?


----------



## Luers818

Ttt


----------

